# DIRECTV on Demand - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion thread for the DIRECTV on Demand First Look: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96052


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice work Earl .. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool. Earl, what is your (I'm assuming you took the pics) download speed and what is the amount of time your shows are taking to download (just to get a feel for the speed)?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks good, can't wait for it to be in a CE for both the 700 & 100 HR20s.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Let me be the first to say

:::BOING:::


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

Earl I don't have a ViiV computer. I'm thinking of setting up a network using TVersity...will that work with VOD?


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Earl, as always, you're the man. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

You dont have to have any SERVER on your pc to use vod, just internet connected. Tversity allows you to share your music and photos.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

My network adapter comes on Friday! I'll be ready. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Very cool, I'm all set to start the DOD here  I May need to get a new DSL roughter this one keeps reseting its self, or I may need to pull a few systems off of it the network power demand may be to much?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Very cool, Earl I can't wait. Bring It On!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks great! BRING IT!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tfederov said:


> Very cool. Earl, what is your (I'm assuming you took the pics) download speed and what is the amount of time your shows are taking to download (just to get a feel for the speed)?


I am on Comcast Broadband, so anywhere from 6-12 depending on burst speeds.

Most of the content was comming down pretty quickly....
I didn't clock it though.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks great. Thanks for the info as always Earl.

All set here on all 3 HR20's I can't wait.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Very cool. Earl, what is your (I'm assuming you took the pics) download speed and what is the amount of time your shows are taking to download (just to get a feel for the speed)?


That's what I'm wondering too. How soon can you start watching something? And, does it download fast enough that you can say watch the first 10-15 mins and have enough downloaded that you can FF past the first commercials? Assuming it still has commercials.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

:icon_kiff :icon_kiff :goodjob: :stickman: :dance: :welcome: :icon_da: :blowout: :jumpingja :jump3:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> That's what I'm wondering too. How soon can you start watching something? And, does it download fast enough that you can say watch the first 10-15 mins and have enough downloaded that you can FF past the first commercials? Assuming it still has commercials.


On most of the material I was doing the review with..
With in a minute or so, you could start playback.

The one HD I tried, did take longer...


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Somebody post that new theme song here!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

WOW this sounds so cool!! Nice job. 

Earl, having all of this done over the internet, will this eventually eliminate the need to have a phone land line, will the box be able to "phone home" over the internet? I know E* is getting ready to this soon with their receivers.

Thanks!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On most of the material I was doing the review with..
> With in a minute or so, you could start playback.
> 
> The one HD I tried, did take longer...


Not bad. Curious how long HD will be though - 5 minutes, 10 minutes, an hour? Hopefully it's not that bad.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, it is 0x0190 and the magic code to bring it up - IWANTMYVOD ? 

EDIT. Found the thread http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96058.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Grrrr!!!!! I use the forum Search function to always find new posts, and somehow I missed this thread AND the two First Look threads!!!! 

However ... I'm really glad to see them, because ... what's the next step? Share the DOD! Share the Remote Booking! 

Thanks for the First Looks Earl!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

How is the HD quality? Will this muddy the water in that... you know what..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> <...> I know E* is getting ready to this soon with their receivers.


Ummm, you defenitly knew Dish use it for last 10 days.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Using Hughesnet Satellite Internet, file size is going to be a problem with FAP. 
Guess will have to use the FAP free time at 12-3 AM Pacific Time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl - Can you expand on the following from your review:


> Some content will be PUSHED via SAT to the systems. This content will be stored in the reserved area of the drive, and will not use your normal recording space.


1. *Reserved vs Normal Space?* It's not stated, but does content requested by the user go into the reserved space or into the normal user space? I would think it goes into the normal space, because a user requested it, and if this is true, users need to be cognizant of how much space is left before downloading?

2. *Priority: DOD or Series Links?* Also, if this goes into the normal space, what happens if there is only room on the disk to record two hours, and all programs are set to KUID, but the user has two 1 hour series links scheduled plus one 1 hour DOD download about to begin. Do series links have priority over DOD, or does DOD bump one of the series links?

3. *Can downloads cause programs to be deleted?*Assuming DOD content is stored in the normal space and there are programs not set to KUID, the normal space management routines kick-in and the oldest program is removed to make space for the download?


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Discussion thread for the DIRECTV on Demand First Look: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96052


Thanks for the information. 

I'm going to have to buy a USB wireless adapter for the Internet connection. Does the USB port on the HR20 work in this regard? Would I configure the Internet connection on the TV screen?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a USB wireless adapter for the Internet connection. Does the USB port on the HR20 work in this regard? Would I configure the Internet connection on the TV screen?


You need an adapter with an ethernet connection, USB will not work.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a USB wireless adapter for the Internet connection. Does the USB port on the HR20 work in this regard? Would I configure the Internet connection on the TV screen?


the usb capability is not currently activated


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

User requested content, goes to the standard/normal space.
The standard space "available" rules apply... works the same as a on-air recording.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Getting yourself network ready is a requirement before you can get much of the content over VOD. Some (as Earl stated) will be via the Satellite, but most will be via the network connection.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Earl - Can you expand on the following from your review: It's not stated, but does content requested by the user go into the reserved space or into the normal user space?
> 
> I would think it goes into the normal space, because a user requested it, and if this is true, users need to be cognizant of how much space is left before downloading?
> 
> ...


Drew, perhaps my comment belongs in the Wish List discussion on KUID, but it seems the way TiVo did it could be a model here (and I am reluctant to use this example because I don't want to start a TiVo vs HR20 discussion).

My TiVo ToDo list never listed a program to record unless there was sufficient space. When I was bumping up against the drive capacity, I would have to clear out shows just to get the next day's recordings to proceed.

DTV already lists shows that won't record because of a scheduling conflict. Perhaps it could also list shows that won't record (or more accurately, that it estimates won't record) because of insufficient drive space.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> You need an adapter with an ethernet connection, USB will not work.


No VOD for me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dr_J said:


> No VOD for me.


Why? There are wireless adapters that convert from RJ-45 to wireless.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why? There are wireless adapters that convert from RJ-45 to wireless.


I'll have to see what Verizon has. My phone jack is on the opposite end of the room from the TV, and my DSL router is upstairs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> User requested content, goes to the standard/normal space.
> The standard space "available" rules apply... works the same as a on-air recording.


Thanks Earl. I don't use OTA, but aren't OTA scheduled recordings prioritized? It looks like DOD is "immediate" (per the queue), in essence that has priority over scheduled recordings. I don't think this is really much of an issue, because the only ones who have to worry are folks who set EVRYTHING to KUID using the BLUE button ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's sure worth it to me to ger another $59 Buffalo Ethernet Converter wireless unit...maybe even 2....

With both DirecTV on Demand (VOD) and DirecTV Remote Booking, having 3 DVR's at my command 24/7 from anywhere for either service is a big plus.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> I'll have to see what Verizon has. My phone jack is on the opposite end of the room from the TV, and my DSL router is upstairs.


that makes no sense at all. You get like a linksys gaming adapter and plug it in. thats it. It converts an Ethernet cable to Wi-fi. After that just set up your network.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> I'll have to see what Verizon has. My phone jack is on the opposite end of the room from the TV, and my DSL router is upstairs.


If you have a router with wireless, and a wireless adapter, you can get it to work for you too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

drx792 said:


> that makes no sense at all. You get like a linksys gaming adapter and plug it in. thats it. It converts an Ethernet cable to Wi-fi. After that just set up your network.


....as does the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP wireless Ethernet Converter. It took 10 minutes to set up. [I did have issues with the Linsys gaming unit previously and ended up returning it.]


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

drx792 said:


> that makes no sense at all. You get like a linksys gaming adapter and plug it in. thats it. It converts an Ethernet cable to Wi-fi. After that just set up your network.


Thanks.

You can see how much of a DSL expert I am!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks Earl. I don't use OTA, but aren't OTA scheduled recordings prioritized? It looks like DOD is "immediate" (per the queue), in essence that has priority over scheduled recordings. I don't think this is really much of an issue, because the only ones who have to worry are folks who set EVRYTHING to KUID using the BLUE button ...


DOD downloads, will not interfear with any broadcast recordings... they are on a "3rd" tuner.

As for space... it follows the same space rules as broadcast recordings.


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Let's get ready to rumble! :lol: :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DOD downloads, will not interfear with any broadcast recordings... they are on a "3rd" tuner.


So *now *we know all about the mysterious (previously refrerenced) concept of the DVR "3rd tuner".....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just discovered this ... great job Earl!

Looking forward to DOD ... three HR20's hooked to gigabit router with 30Mbps/5Mbps Optimum Online Boast ... ready to rock-and-roll whenever it's ready ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Just discovered this ... great job Earl!
> 
> Looking forward to DOD ... three HR20's hooked to gigabit router with 30Mbps/5Mbps Optimum Online Boast ... ready to rock-and-roll whenever it's ready ...


What do you mean when? When was like 30 minutes ago....
You all are neglecting the CE forum.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

now i need to go get another ethernet cable and route this to my HR20-100. wires everywhere!, (along with the one going to the PS3) oh well. this will be truly worth it. I'll eventually get around to Wireless haha. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

:icon_hroc Nice preview Earl. 


Everyone have their eSata hooked up as well?


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Neat. Any list of content or special areas like the National Geographic area? I would love to see Disney or Nick or something for the kids.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brewer4 said:


> Neat. Any list of content or special areas like the National Geographic area? I would love to see Disney or Nick or something for the kids.


Not that I am aware of.... just what I see in the guide is all that I know about.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What do you mean when? When was like 30 minutes ago....
> You all are neglecting the CE forum.


Wow.

Just got home (was away since after CE download) ... my free afternoon just became very busy!!! Thanks.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

MikeR said:


> :icon_hroc Nice preview Earl.
> 
> Everyone have their eSata hooked up as well?


No but this may hasten my decision to purchase one...


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

This is why I am a paying member of the forum... this information is great. Great job Earl and everybody else with the preview. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well thanks for the nudge over to CE ... Off to get my DOD!


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

69hokie said:


> If you have a router with wireless, and a wireless adapter, you can get it to work for you too.


Do tell!! Please... 

Sully


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

whats the big deal about VOD? 

--sorry wanted to beat the antiVOD proDLB'ers to the punch; tell me you guys wont be up all night playing with this


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What do you mean when? When was like 30 minutes ago....
> You all are neglecting the CE forum.


Forgive my ignorance, but what is the CE forum?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Cutting Edge Forums.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

All I can do is weep, since I missed the last CE.


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

so if you dont have a network connection to your HR20 you want be able to use VOD and in the future will you be able to use it without a network connection?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You will need a network connection


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Is there a way to connect the HR20 to a wireless network?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

lansbury said:


> Is there a way to connect the HR20 to a wireless network?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Yes you just need a wireless adapter with a ethernet connection instead of a USB connection.


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You will need a network connection


so you want be able to do anything on VOD without a network connection. what about the stuff pushed over the sats will non connected HR20s be about to access that stuff?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chevroletman20042000 said:


> so you want be able to do anything on VOD without a network connection. what about the stuff pushed over the sats will non connected HR20s be about to access that stuff?


Correct... User selected VOD content, pretty much is going to be entirely via network.

The stuff via SAT, is going to be high profile, highly requested material.
Thus it may or may not be something you want.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

All these new goodies, guess I'm going to finally break down and order a HR20. 

Great job on both reviews Earl.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> Yes you just need a wireless adapter with a ethernet connection instead of a USB connection.


Cheers


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

well done earl, cant wait for it to appear, love my hr20


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....as does the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP wireless Ethernet Converter. It took 10 minutes to set up. [I did have issues with the Linsys gaming unit previously and ended up returning it.]


Just ordered one on Amazon.com for $58.13. There were 70 reviews, and I'd say at least 95% of them were absolutely glowing, a rarity for Amazon. (Usually the reviews are across the board in my experience.) It's got four ports, so if I ever get a gaming machine like XBox 360, I can connect it to that. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Correct... User selected VOD content, pretty much is going to be entirely via network.
> 
> The stuff via SAT, is going to be high profile, highly requested material.
> Thus it may or may not be something you want.


this may be a dumb question. but i know you want be about to download anything with out the network hooked up but i was wondering if you could still look through the VOD UI without a network hooked up?


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks AWESOME, thanks for the preview. Sorry about your White Sox. I saw you 

where recording them on your playlist


----------



## hanniable (Aug 26, 2007)

I got channel 1000 to come in but the rest of the VOD doesn't seem to work, is there some thing else I have to do or just wait? and I can only download certain movies not all of them?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chevroletman20042000 said:


> this may be a dumb question. but i know you want be about to download anything with out the network hooked up but i was wondering if you could still look through the VOD UI without a network hooked up?


Possible... haven't tried it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hanniable said:


> I got channel 1000 to come in but the rest of the VOD doesn't seem to work, is there some thing else I have to do or just wait? and I can only download certain movies not all of them?


See the threads in the CE forum.


----------



## TogasPoon (May 23, 2007)

Slightly off topic

I have a 4 port wireless router. Currently 3 of the ports are being used and I'm going to need at least 2 more ports if I want to connect my HR20 use a wired solution.

Any suggestions or recommendations for a 8 or 16 port wireless router?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TogasPoon said:


> Slightly off topic
> 
> I have a 4 port wireless router. Currently 3 of the ports are being used and I'm going to need at least 2 more ports if I want to connect my HR20 use a wired solution.
> 
> Any suggestions or recommendations for a 8 or 16 port wireless router?


You could pick up a 5 or 8 port network switch.


----------



## TogasPoon (May 23, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> You could pick up a 5 or 8 port network switch.


Would I connect that directly to my router?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TogasPoon said:


> Would I connect that directly to my router?


Yes connect one of the outputs on the router to the network switch and you are good to go.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

TogasPoon said:


> Slightly off topic
> 
> I have a 4 port wireless router. Currently 3 of the ports are being used and I'm going to need at least 2 more ports if I want to connect my HR20 use a wired solution.
> 
> Any suggestions or recommendations for a 8 or 16 port wireless router?


I'm using a Wireless Access Point, which connects to my 8 port and a 5 port switch, which are daisy chained, which I also have my DSL Modem connected to. I have a Wii, XBOX 360, and four computers connected to the switches, and plan on connecting the HR20 to when I get it in two weeks. (I assume it will be recognized the same as the computers and game consoles)

If I understand correctly, my DSL acts as a router. Someone with more knowledge can either correct me or elaborate on this so that I and maybe some others who are interested can understand this better.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

:backtotop

if you need to continue discussing networking equipment, we have the computer sub-forum.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great work, Earl!!! You sly dog!!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the Sunday sales at BB or CC, BB had a Netgear 8 port switch for $10 a few weeks back. Just hook the switch to one of the ports on the router. No need for a new router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think it should be named "video on request" as "demand" might give the suggestion that it would download quickly.
I have a 3 Mb/s connection and it took about 4 hours for a two hour SD movie.
my "patience" is about all that is in "demand".


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

When is VOD expected to "go live"?


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Be prepared for VERY LONG downloads of HD material -- maybe a couple of hours for 30 min of content at 700 - 1100 kbs. I still think VOD is a great option and can't wait till we get some real content. Even now the Music options are pretty impressive.

Many thanks, Earl.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

richlife said:


> Be prepared for VERY LONG downloads of HD material -- maybe a couple of hours for 30 min of content at 700 - 1100 kbs. I still think VOD is a great option and can't wait till we get some real content. Even now the Music options are pretty impressive.
> 
> Many thanks, Earl.


That is really bad if things are going to be that slow. Let's hope the slow speed is because the server is overloaded with testers and is not ready for "prime time".


----------



## ejkuhl (Jun 11, 2007)

Earl,

Don't know if you said this somewhere else with so much going on at the moment, but on your screenshot of the Playlist I see 2 different colors in the space remaining bar. Is the other color to show the amount of VOD content vs regular? And if so that would be just for the user accessible space on the drive?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ansky said:


> Let's hope the slow speed is because the server is overloaded with testers and is not ready for "prime time".


The content is hosted by Limelight Networks, who do stuff like this all the time. The download servers are definitely not overloaded.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ejkuhl said:


> Don't know if you said this somewhere else with so much going on at the moment, but on your screenshot of the Playlist I see 2 different colors in the space remaining bar. Is the other color to show the amount of VOD content vs regular? And if so that would be just for the user accessible space on the drive?


The darker blue is the amount of stuff you have set to "Keep Until I Delete" while the light blue is everything else.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ansky said:


> That is really bad if things are going to be that slow. Let's hope the slow speed is because the server is overloaded with testers and is not ready for "prime time".


Everybody needs to remember that OTA HD is 19.2 Mb/s
While this may be "bit starved" it isn't that much I'd guess, so I'll let you "do the math".
For me with a good 3+ Mb/s connection something like 4 hours minimum [or 5-6] for 1 hour HD.


----------



## ejkuhl (Jun 11, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> The darker blue is the amount of stuff you have set to "Keep Until I Delete" while the light blue is everything else.


Ah that makes sense. I have not seen that since I never use "keep until I delete"
Thanks


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Everybody needs to remember that OTA HD is 19.2 Mb/s
> While this may be "bit starved" it isn't that much I'd guess, so I'll let you "do the math".
> For me with a good 3+ Mb/s connection something like 4 hours minimum [or 5-6] for 1 hour HD.


Thanks, VOS. That's pretty much what I expected without knowing the details -- just "intuitive" I guess  .


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Everybody needs to remember that OTA HD is 19.2 Mb/s


Everybody also needs to remember that OTA HD is real-time encoded MPEG2, which is a whole lot less efficient than pre-encoded MPEG4. The VOD content isn't anywhere near 19.2Mbps.


----------



## cekowalski (Aug 19, 2007)

Glad to see another way to get HD content... aside from the rare PPV's, BD, HD-DVD, or Xbox 360 downloads. Sadly, all that hasn't added up to enough for me(yes, I am dual-format, but that's for another thread). I think my perception may have to do with me being unwilling to pay $40 to watch a movie I'm not sure I will like, though...

Anyway, I've been downloading on the Xbox 360 for several months, and the 720p programs are now watchable in the first few minutes, so I think we're in for a treat here. This should be close to "on demand" -- at least for those with a fast connection. Let's hope D* gets some good content. Anyone care to comment on how this looks, so far? (If the early goings are good, imagine what the general release will be like)! Between D10 and DOD, I'd say they will start putting more emphasis on content licensing -- I hope they start strong! MSFT has been getting my money because HD downloads on the 360 outpaced PPV's ... that'll change with D10, I hope, but it also sounds like DOD will bring it, too.

Any other 360 users on here, that have access to both? What's the early compare look like?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Everybody also needs to remember that OTA HD is real-time encoded MPEG2, which is a whole lot less efficient than pre-encoded MPEG4. The VOD content isn't anywhere near 19.2Mbps.


So far for two SD movies I've downloaded, I need a calender to time the download.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

thats great!! Thanks for the info Earl! now all i have to do is connect my HR-20 to my router ( and get another Hr20- still working on that- LOL)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

What VOD channels are active right now? What VOD channels are expected to be coming soon?


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not seeing a lot in the way of actual discussion on VOD except for everyone rooting that it's here. I have a lot of questions that nobody has seen fit to post any info on. These are questions that beg to be asked so here goes:

1. Can you download HD content or is it limited to SD programming?

2. How much is the content compressed?

3. What is the bitrate and resolution of the downloaded content?

4. How does the picture quality compare with broadcast material?

5. What format is the content downloaded in (i.e., mpeg2, mpeg4)?

6. What sort of audio soundtracks do they have (Dolby Digital, stereo PCM, mono)?

7. Is there a time limit in which the download content has to be viewed? Amazon deletes or disables a program 24 hours after viewing has been initiated.

VOD sounds like DTV's version of Unbox, which is limited to SD programming and PCM stereo. The results have been all over the map with regards to picture quality so I want to know if DTV is excercising any sort of quality control over the downloaded content (Amazon seems to be lacking in this area). Content downloaded over the internet tends to be highly compressed to conserve bandwidth and allow for reasonable download times with a wideband connection. Unfortunately, this tends to result in lower quality at the cost of convenience.

[naysayer mode]What puzzles me is that VOD is being enabled on DVR boxes. Am I the only one that sees this as being somewhat redundant? The way I understand VOD, the content that's available is stuff that's already been aired or is currently being aired on various channels. It seems to me that having a DVR allows you to record what you want and watch it at your leisure. Chances are the picture quality will exceed that of VOD programming but I can't say for sure since I no longer have DirecTV. It just seems like a lot of bells and whistles to me without much substance. [/naysayer mode]

I have VOD with FIOS and I never use it because I've already recorded everything I want to watch. No doubt there is some programming available that may not be airing currently so VOD may be useful for viewing such content. Otherwise, it's completely redundant to the DVR functions.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

captain_video said:


> I'm not seeing a lot in the way of actual discussion on VOD except for everyone rooting that it's here. I have a lot of questions that nobody has seen fit to post any info on. These are questions that beg to be asked so here goes:
> 
> 1. Can you download HD content or is it limited to SD programming?
> 
> ...


I can't answer many of your quesions but the reason for using a DVR is for the Hard drive to store the content until you watch it, if it was a standard box then you would have to watch it real time, and that is never gonna work over the net, well maybe in a few years it might but that is another discussion.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I can't answer many of your quesions but the reason for using a DVR is for the Hard drive to store the content until you watch it, if it was a standard box then you would have to watch it real time, and that is never gonna work over the net, well maybe in a few years it might but that is another discussion.


I understand all that but I believe you're missing my point. If you already have a DVR then you can record the same content from the broadcast channels and watch it at your leisure. There's no need for VOD with a DVR since it means you'll have the shows you want to watch already on the drive. The only benefit of VOD is if the content available for download is not currently being offered on the broadcast channels.

For instance, if you missed this week's episode of Heroes for some reason and it's available via VOD, then it would be a useful feature to have. However, since most DVR users have season passes set up for their favorite shows then they'll never need to download them using VOD unless there's some sort of glitch that screwed up the recording, which we all know will never happen with the HR20, right? I'm sure there are programs, such as HBO specials and such, that would not normally be recorded via season passes and would be of interest for viewing using VOD because you missed it or forgot to schedule it for recording.

All I'm saying is that DVR owners are less likely to use VOD since they're already recording the shows they want to watch whereas the non-DVR owners will more likely want to use this feature. It's sort of a Catch22 situation, if you get my drift.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

captain_video said:


> I understand all that but I believe you're missing my point. If you already have a DVR then you can record the same content from the broadcast channels and watch it at your leisure. There's no need for VOD with a DVR since it means you'll have the shows you want to watch already on the drive. The only benefit of VOD is if the content available for download is not currently being offered on the broadcast channels.
> 
> For instance, if you missed this week's episode of Heroes for some reason and it's available via VOD, then it would be a useful feature to have. However, since most DVR users have season passes set up for their favorite shows then they'll never need to download them using VOD unless there's some sort of glitch that screwed up the recording, which we all know will never happen with the HR20, right? I'm sure there are programs, such as HBO specials and such, that would not normally be recorded via season passes and would be of interest for viewing using VOD because you missed it or forgot to schedule it for recording.
> 
> All I'm saying is that DVR owners are less likely to use VOD since they're already recording the shows they want to watch whereas the non-DVR owners will more likely want to use this feature. It's sort of a Catch22 situation, if you get my drift.


There may also be content that is just for VOD.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

captain_video said:


> I understand all that but I believe you're missing my point. If you already have a DVR then you can record the same content from the broadcast channels and watch it at your leisure. There's no need for VOD with a DVR since it means you'll have the shows you want to watch already on the drive. The only benefit of VOD is if the content available for download is not currently being offered on the broadcast channels.


With a DVR you are limited by space on the hard drive and with the HR20 and R15 you are limited by the 50SL limit. You cannot record everything.

Plus, there are shows, especially documentaries, that pop up from time to time that I would have no idea they were being broadcast and without taking an hour a day to look through the entire guide to choose shows, I would miss them.


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

So is this strictly an HR20 gig or will there be updates for other flavors of DVR's? I have an HR20 and two directivos (Philips and R10) will those lose out on VOD?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

The DirecTiVo's are most definately NOT getting VOD. There _has_ been some talk of R15's getting it (very little talk, though)...


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

raott said:


> With a DVR you are limited by space on the hard drive and with the HR20 and R15 you are limited by the 50SL limit. You cannot record everything.
> 
> Plus, there are shows, especially documentaries, that pop up from time to time that I would have no idea they were being broadcast and without taking an hour a day to look through the entire guide to choose shows, I would miss them.


You are still limited by hard drive space with DOD too. It has to record to your hard drive too.

And I don't really see how this helps all that much with the 50 SL limit. For example, are they going to have the network shows in HD? So if I miss Heroes, will I have to watch it in SD? I think I'd rather bittorrent it if that's the case.

And I agree with much of what captain_video is saying. I pretty much set up everything I need to record. I probably won't use it all that much based on what I'm seeing so far. Maybe that will change though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To be clear... 

there is absolutely no plan to offer On Demand for DIRECTV receivers with TiVo. 

At the moment On Demand will be limited to HR20s.


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

syphix said:


> The DirecTiVo's are most definately NOT getting VOD. There _has_ been some talk of R15's getting it (very little talk, though)...


Well that stinks, I will have to see if I can finagle another HR20 out of D*...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Answers In Line



captain_video said:


> 1. Can you download HD content or is it limited to SD programming?
> There is HD content now, and more planned[/COLOR
> 
> 2. How much is the content compressed?
> ...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> You are still limited by hard drive space with DOD too. It has to record to your hard drive too.
> 
> And I don't really see how this helps all that much with the 50 SL limit. For example, are they going to have the network shows in HD? So if I miss Heroes, will I have to watch it in SD? I think I'd rather bittorrent it if that's the case.
> 
> And I agree with much of what captain_video is saying. I pretty much set up everything I need to record. I probably won't use it all that much based on what I'm seeing so far. Maybe that will change though.


The argument was made that there was no point for VOD with a DVR because you can just record everything. That is simply not possible, you are limited by space, two tuners, and a silly 50SL limit. With VOD, the "everything" is first stored on their end, you can pick from that what you want - eliminating tuner conflicts, most of the space issues and the 50SL limit.


----------



## BluewookieJim (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer or not, but I have a question regarding this new development.

In my area, I cannot get ABC-HD due to some petty vendor squabbling BS. Anyway, might it be possible for me to get HD ABC content via this new on-demand service?


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Not necessarily, what if the power went out and your dvr didn't record it, or maybe somebody told you about it after the fact and you want to catch up on it. Or maybe its a special deal and it was never broadcast. There are a lot of reasons, maybe none of those apply for you but for a lot of people it will come in handy.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BluewookieJim said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer or not, but I have a question regarding this new development.
> 
> In my area, I cannot get ABC-HD due to some petty vendor squabbling BS. Anyway, might it be possible for me to get HD ABC content via this new on-demand service?


No... the service doesn't work that way.

It is possible that ABC may make some of the content available for download... but you won't be able to watch "live" broadcasts via it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

From using Comcast's VOD.

Some programming is not available on the regular channels. At least not within the current month or week or whatever.

You may miss something for a variety of reasons and it may or may not be repeated within a reasonable time.

VOD can help with conflicts.

You might not want to wait the week or so to get the programming.

Often programs on VOD have no or just one commerical interruption (often at the beginning).

Just think of VOD as more channels of data availalbe to you at any given time. It adds greatly to the whole TV experience.

An example....I rewatched the Tudors in two nights. I had given up on the series but then sat down and watched it all at once and like it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BluewookieJim said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer or not, but I have a question regarding this new development.
> 
> In my area, I cannot get ABC-HD due to some petty vendor squabbling BS. Anyway, might it be possible for me to get HD ABC content via this new on-demand service?


FWIW, on Comcast I only get limited CBS HD stuff from the major networks. Mostly CSI. No NBC or ABC yet.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

raott said:


> The argument was made that there was no point for VOD with a DVR because you can just record everything. That is simply not possible, you are limited by space, two tuners, and a silly 50SL limit. With VOD, the "everything" is first stored on their end, you can pick from that what you want - eliminating tuner conflicts, most of the space issues and the 50SL limit.


I don't see how it eliminates space issues or the 50 SL limit. As I said you still have to record DOD to your hard drive. I guess maybe you could say that if you have no space to record something and it's only airing this one time now, that you could just wait until it's on DOD, but I think if you are always that close to the limit, you should just add an eSATA drive.

And I have too many questions about DOD before we can say it eliminates the 50 SL limit problem, such as will it be in HD, will it be free, and when it will show up after the original airing. If anyone knows the answers, then I'd like to hear them, but for now, if I don't have tuner conflicts (which I rarely do), then as it stands now, I'd rather just record something then depend on DOD. Maybe that will change as we get more details about it.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

captain_video said:


> I'm not seeing a lot in the way of actual discussion on VOD except for everyone rooting that it's here. I have a lot of questions that nobody has seen fit to post any info on. These are questions that beg to be asked so here goes:
> 
> 1. Can you download HD content or is it limited to SD programming?
> 
> ...


yes you can download HD content, all looks very good. DD5.1 on some stuff


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I know I won't want to use VOD if it is taking 4 hours to download a 2-hour SD movie. Even if you started watching it while it was still downloading the movie would outpace the speed of the download.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I have not seen any info relating to cost.....

Has there been any indication as to the expected cost? Will there be a difference w/ HD v SD, show v movie, DD v stereo, etc.?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

captain_video said:


> ...
> [naysayer mode]What puzzles me is that VOD is being enabled on DVR boxes. Am I the only one that sees this as being somewhat redundant? The way I understand VOD, the content that's available is stuff that's already been aired or is currently being aired on various channels. It seems to me that having a DVR allows you to record what you want and watch it at your leisure. Chances are the picture quality will exceed that of VOD programming but I can't say for sure since I no longer have DirecTV. It just seems like a lot of bells and whistles to me without much substance. [/naysayer mode]
> 
> I have VOD with FIOS and I never use it because I've already recorded everything I want to watch. No doubt there is some programming available that may not be airing currently so VOD may be useful for viewing such content. Otherwise, it's completely redundant to the DVR functions.


It is true that today many of the titles are things you could have recorded at some point. Consider that there are a couple of times when a DVR might not really help but VOD could:

Local affiliate interruptions of a show for breaking news, local politics, other highly paid programming, etc.
Power/service interruptions. Seen any news from Chicago this week? A UPS rated at 2 hours didn't cut it for many people. Two weeks would be more like it.
Didn't have the DVR when the show aired. National Geographic for instance has libraries of shows that have not aired in many months or perhaps years. Available on VOD, they get a new life or audience that couldn't or didn't pick up the episode originally. 
Water cooler effect: "Hey did you watch this? It was awesome." Or travelling: I'm visiting my brother this weekend and he watches things that I didn't, but now that I've seen a few episodes, I'm thinking this is cool! 

So yes, DVRs might be slightly counter-intuitive, but since they do not recorded all channels all the time , VOD still complements a DVR very nicely.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jul 27, 2006)

Any chance Howard Stern TV comes to Directv now?


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I didn't enable it and I don't intend to. VOD is a total waste for me. I know I am in the minority, but hey, that's how I feel. The HR20 has bigger problems that need to be fixed first.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can throttle the download speeds? For example if I am playing Battlefield 2 online then I would not want Battlefield to have to compete for bandwidth so I would throttle the DOD/VOD speed down to about 25% of my overall bandwidth until I was done playing.

Also what about cost. Is the majority of the items on DOD/VOD free? (sorry stuck at work . . )


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> It is true that today many of the titles are things you could have recorded at some point. Consider that there are a couple of times when a DVR might not really help but VOD could:
> 
> Local affiliate interruptions of a show for breaking news, local politics, other highly paid programming, etc.
> Power/service interruptions. Seen any news from Chicago this week? A UPS rated at 2 hours didn't cut it for many people. Two weeks would be more like it.
> ...


I can also see VOD being helpful if you want to catch up on a series. There have been a number of times when I have discovered a new show only to find that they are already on the third or fourth episode. With VOD it may be possible to catch up on those older episodes.


----------



## shing (Sep 3, 2006)

spoonman said:


> There may also be content that is just for VOD.


Exactly, like Howard Stern or even replays of professional sports games. I am looking forward to see what D* does with this new service in the coming months.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Carbon said:


> Does anyone know if you can throttle the download speeds? For example if I am playing Battlefield 2 online then I would not want Battlefield to have to compete for bandwidth so I would throttle the DOD/VOD speed down to about 25% of my overall bandwidth until I was done playing.


Quality of Service (QoS) is something that you have to program into your network router. Essentially QoS allows you to set a priority for a particular kind of traffic (by port) to the exclusion of all other kinds of traffic. Linksys is offering standalone QoS boxes now for hard core gamers and VOIP users.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Why wouldn't all the programming be MPEG-4 (SD too)? It would certainly save space on the drive...


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

stogie5150 said:


> I didn't enable it and I don't intend to. VOD is a total waste for me. I know I am in the minority, but hey, that's how I feel. The HR20 has bigger problems that need to be fixed first.


VOD is a way to transmit all kinds of video content to your TV. How do you know it's a waste for you if you don't know what they're offering today, tomorrow or next year? Isn't your statement similar to Cable/Satellite is a waste for me?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why? There are wireless adapters that convert from RJ-45 to wireless.


What about if you already have a wireless router? Is there some sort of stand alone device that will make a connection to your existing wireless router and provide the internet connection for the HR20? What is such a device called so I can search for them from online sellers?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

anyone else notice the "Comcast VOD" on some of the shows?


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Quality of Service (QoS) is something that you have to program into your network router. Essentially QoS allows you to set a priority for a particular kind of traffic (by port) to the exclusion of all other kinds of traffic. Linksys is offering standalone QoS boxes now for hard core gamers and VOIP users.


Thanks Harsh I forgot about QOS my router can do that good thinking.


----------



## zurgdawg (Mar 4, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> What about if you already have a wireless router? Is there some sort of stand alone device that will make a connection to your existing wireless router and provide the internet connection for the HR20? What is such a device called so I can search for them from online sellers?


I've been looking into something for that all day, looks like this will do the trick:

Look for the Belkin F5D7132 Wireless G Bridge - $35-$40.

It works great for Xbox360/PS3 units that dont have internal wireless or a wired connection. I assume it would work great for the HR20.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

mtnagel said:


> I don't see how it eliminates space issues or the 50 SL limit. As I said you still have to record DOD to your hard drive. I guess maybe you could say that if you have no space to record something and it's only airing this one time now, that you could just wait until it's on DOD, but I think if you are always that close to the limit, you should just add an eSATA drive.


Isn't there a large chunk of our current drive reserved for VOD? If we don't use it for that, then it doesn't get used. Earl, how big is this reserved space?

-steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dsm said:


> Isn't there a large chunk of our current drive reserved for VOD? If we don't use it for that, then it doesn't get used. Earl, how big is this reserved space?
> 
> -steve


~50gb... but that space is for PUSHED VOD content.
(aka stuff that DirecTV is pushing to everyone's systems, not content that you requested)


----------



## ejkuhl (Jun 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ~50gb... but that space is for PUSHED VOD content.
> (aka stuff that DirecTV is pushing to everyone's systems, not content that you requested)


Being a HR20-100 user with no VOD. Has this portion of VOD been activated?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> What about if you already have a wireless router? Is there some sort of stand alone device that will make a connection to your existing wireless router and provide the internet connection for the HR20? What is such a device called so I can search for them from online sellers?


The linksys WGA54G. The device in general is a wireless gaming adapter. There is another option and that is the wireless ehternet bridge, linksys sells one also. there are other vendors out there other than linksys.

I have 2 of the WGA54G v2 for my xbox and xbox360. you simple configure the wga54g for you network. then connect the network cable from the piece of hardware and connect to the wga54g and you should be good to go. Last night for D*OD i simply moved my network cable from the XBOX360 to the HR20 and it was right on my network.

One small note: if you use WPA, you need to find the version 2 of the wga54g hardware. version1 only supports WEP.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Why wouldn't all the programming be MPEG-4 (SD too)? It would certainly save space on the drive...


I was just peeking my head in to see people's thoughts on VOD. I'm not that interested in the service myself... but you took the words right out of my mouth. The SD might only be MPEG2 if they intend on offering this service to the R15 (or the next SD DVR whenever it's released), but if they're waiting on the next DVR, all they would have to do is stick a MPEG4 decoder in it (save bandwith on the VOD, speed up download times for users thereby increasing customer satisfaction and putting MPEG4 encoders in SD boxes thereby giving them a leg up on the future).

I can only assume they either intend on offering the service on the R15 or simply don't have the encoders in place for encoding the programs in MPEG4 yet due to the fact that they haven't released the service "publically."

~Alan


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Anybody have Verizon FIOS? Probably start watching seconds after starting selecting you want.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> anyone else notice the "Comcast VOD" on some of the shows?


Yes. I suspect that the HD version of the movie with this message that I downloaded was MPEG2 as well.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

wismile said:


> VOD is a way to transmit all kinds of video content to your TV. How do you know it's a waste for you if you don't know what they're offering today, tomorrow or next year? Isn't your statement similar to Cable/Satellite is a waste for me?


Downloading anything at a snail's pace, almost completely disabling my meager 3meg connection isn't worth anything to me regardless of content. I'd much rather have the rest of the features my HR20 is missing, first, THEN add frills like VOD and media sharing. 
I really don't want to argue in this thread, let's say we agree to disagree, okay?


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

I've made the network connection via my Buffalo AirStation G routher. I missed the CE last weekend. Am I out luck until this goes live?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Out of luck until, at least, the next CE.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Does this software add the feature to watch video files on the computer, or is that still a future release?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> Does this software add the feature to watch video files on the computer, or is that still a future release?


No, this has nothing to do with playing videos via Media Share.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

the best part i like about the vod is, you dont need to wait for it to download to watch it, you can watch it as soon as the download starts


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

Are there shows available in HD that air on non-HD channels? Like Mad Men or Eureka?


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

Will DirecTV installers now run Ethernet cable from your router for free (since it's now required to operate all the functions of the HR20) or even for an additional fee?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl or anyone have a list of available channels? Actually I'm really waiting for Howard TV On Demand (Howard Stern)!!!

I want that channel bad! Any word on that????


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rockywwf said:


> Earl or anyone have a list of available channels? Actually I'm really waiting for Howard TV On Demand (Howard Stern)!!!
> 
> I want that channel bad! Any word on that????


All of the content up there now, is "trial" content.

As for what is going to be up there long term... no list, no confirmation.

I *HIGHLY* recommend though that you contact Howard TV, and let them know that you want them to be on DirecTV on Demand....


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All of the content up there now, is "trial" content.
> 
> As for what is going to be up there long term... no list, no confirmation.
> 
> I *HIGHLY* recommend though that you contact Howard TV, and let them know that you want them to be on DirecTV on Demand....


Thanks I will do that right now!!


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

shaun-ohio said:


> the best part i like about the vod is, you dont need to wait for it to download to watch it, you can watch it as soon as the download starts


Not necessarily. Some people were reporting that it was taking 4 hours to download a 2-hour SD movie. If the download speed is too slow it won't be able to keep pace with the real time speed of the show.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Can someone give us an esitmate for file size or download times at a given speed?
I'd like to know just how painful and non On-Demand this is going to be on my 768k connection.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

buzzdalf said:


> Can someone give us an esitmate for file size or download times at a given speed?
> I'd like to know just how painful and non On-Demand this is going to be on my 768k connection.


There are no estimates to give, as you can see the file size.
Some people that maybe have the ability to monitor their up/down trafic in size, could give you an estimate..

On 768k... You are going to "feel" it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

With a 1.5 Mb/s connection a 2:10 HD movie took 19 hours to download for one user.
At 3 Mb/s most of my SD movies took 3-4 hours.
6 or 10 Mb/s connection will make life easier IMO.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Earl for all of the info you have given us on the VOD. I am not completely sold on this feature yet. My big concerns with it are :

I actually have to download a movie/show which takes time. IMO on demand means I can watch it start to finish right now, not watch most of a show but can't finish watching because it is still downloading. This is no different then downloading something off of the net.

Next issue I have is that I have to be mindful of my storage space. When I had Comcast on demand this was of no concern because everything was streamed right to the box, the box was not a dvr.

My next concern is that I have to have broadband connection to enjoy this feature. Now for me this is no concern, I have cable internet and I have no problem running a ethernet cable to my livingroom, what is one more to the 4 I already have. My concern is for those who do not broadband or can't have it, they will not have this feature. There are also those unlike us who are not tech savvy and have no interest in running additional wires or having wireless routers to enjoy tv. I know people who still do not have computers yet they do have HD tvs, they wil not be able to have this feature. 

Another concern that I have with needing broadband is that if my service goes down then I lose this feature. My VOD should not be dependent on another service provider. Directv should be providing this service completely. I know this is nitpicking considering that I have Xbox Live and I do not feel this way about the service. IMO Xbox live is a choice for me to have or not, VOD is a feature that I am supposed to have as a part of my Directv service.

These are just a few of my concerns with VOD, I will give it a try and will probably use it for missed shows ot something that catches my eye. Rant off!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

buzzdalf said:


> Can someone give us an esitmate for file size or download times at a given speed?
> I'd like to know just how painful and non On-Demand this is going to be on my 768k connection.


Well, I have a 3Mb/s dsl line, but it was testing at 2.1Mb/s when I was trying VOD the past 2 days.

At those speeds, I was pretty much able to download SD content on a minute-per-minute basis. 30 minute program in 30 minutes, which meant that I could allow a brief buffer to build then watch live as the download continued without overrunning the buffer. I haven't tried any SD movies yet and it could be that my results for SD movies would vary if those were hosted on a different server that was also slower.

With HD, I tried to download "All the King's Men", a 2hr 9min movie. After about an hour I was around 10% completed, which would mean I'd be waiting 10 hours for a full download. I cancelled the recording after seeing others report playback problems with the movie. I experienced similar download speeds with some of the shorter HD features. So a 2hr movie would take about 10hrs, 1hr about 5hrs and 15 minutes of programming about 1.25 hrs. That's at 2.1Mb/s.

If these are typical results, at 768Kb/s you might expect downloads to take somewhat more than twice as long as I experienced. Of course, there could be bottleneck issues on DirecTV's end that once resolved could improve these download results. As they say, YMMV. 

Of course, you can download and keep the saved file for later viewing until its expiration date.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

NickD said:


> My VOD should not be dependent on another service provider. Directv should be providing this service completely.


This is a great reason to complain, and I agree. But the reality of the current situation is that it's impossible, so we either have to compromise and use the Internet for VOD, or have VOD that is like Dish's current implementation where the only content you can choose from is what's been loaded onto your hard drive.


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

Along with being an unrequited DirecTV customer, I am a Verizon customer getting ripped off paying tha 3MB price for 1.5MB provisioning as well. 

What's the cheapest route (no pun intended) to getting a barebones minmum router so I can sling some cat5 around to the HR20-700?

Thanks for your opinions and pointers and not beating me up for being Mr. Stingy.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

Any idea on the content showing now? Just wondering if it's worth getting the BETA or waiting on the national rollout


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David HDDX said:


> What's the cheapest route (no pun intended) to getting a barebones minmum router so I can sling some cat5 around to the HR20-700?


Always had good luck with Linksys, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=3906544&type=product&id=1051384171495


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> Always had good luck with Linksys, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=3906544&type=product&id=1051384171495


Yes, very good. Thanks.

$60 was the price I mentioned to the CFO and what was left of my face after the flamethower hasn't made it look any better. :sure: Router prices at local computer shows ought to be lower but there's the $10 admission and the chance that I'll strike out.

I wonder if any local PC stores would have used routers? Never checked and hate to be laughed at over the phone.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 28, 2007)

Like a lot of folks here, I also didn't have an ethernet cable run to where my DirecTV receiver is and no easy way of getting a drop put there. Instead I purchased a little setup from Linksys for around $100 that runs my network over my power lines. I just plug my DirecTV receiver into this Linksys box that plugs into the power outlet behind my TV and on the other end you plug another Linksys box into a power outlet near your router and plug that box into your router with an ethernet cable. I've had zero problems with it (currently running something else on it but will switch it over when I need to for DirecTV).


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=505866&CatId=198

This is pretty cheap!



David HDDX said:


> Along with being an unrequited DirecTV customer, I am a Verizon customer getting ripped off paying tha 3MB price for 1.5MB provisioning as well.
> 
> What's the cheapest route (no pun intended) to getting a barebones minmum router so I can sling some cat5 around to the HR20-700?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions and pointers and not beating me up for being Mr. Stingy.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

A thousand "thank yous," Earl. 

I bookmarked your thread and will refer to it often as the time approaches. Nice work.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, so I have DOD enabled on my HR20 box and I can see the channels 1000+ channel lineup. I went to the Beta channel and selected a movie to send to the queue and it stated that I have to sunscribe to DOD. What do I need to do.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

stblake10 said:


> Ok, so I have DOD enabled on my HR20 box and I can see the channels 1000+ channel lineup. I went to the Beta channel and selected a movie to send to the queue and it stated that I have to sunscribe to DOD. What do I need to do.


The only subscription requirement is the service your downloading from most be part of your current service package (Choice, Choice extra, Premier, etc.). For example if you try to download a selection from the Starz or Encore On Demand. You'll need to have Starz superpak.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gotcha. I might have downloaded from the channel I don't subscribe to. That makes sence. So, as of now only those with $ next to them will cost ya and those w/out don't. This is VERY COOL stuff.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

stblake10 said:


> Gotcha. I might have downloaded from the channel I don't subscribe to. That makes sence. So, as of now only those with $ next to them will cost ya and those w/out don't. This is VERY COOL stuff.


As of right now most $ content is dirt cheap $0.01 or even $0.00. This way D* can test whether or not the VOD is authorized and billed correctly.


----------



## dinomaniac2003 (Jul 10, 2007)

This is a question that is on my mind and on the minds of all anime lovers: Is the ANime Network part of Directv on Demand?

This is big question on the Anime Networks forum!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

dinomaniac2003 said:


> This is a question that is on my mind and on the minds of all anime lovers: Is the ANime Network part of Directv on Demand?
> 
> This is big question on the Anime Networks forum!


It hasn't shown up in the CIR list, but this is still a beta program and for the most part they are mirroring the current channels. The Cartoon Network, Adult Swim and Boomerang just went live today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dinomaniac2003 said:


> This is a question that is on my mind and on the minds of all anime lovers: Is the ANime Network part of Directv on Demand?
> 
> This is big question on the Anime Networks forum!


As I have been telling everyone that has been asking about a specific VOD based content....

Tell those networks to get in contact with DirecTV, that you want to see it on DirecTV on Demand....

There have been no specific announcements about the Anime Network, but again... the service is still in Field Trials... tell the Anime Network that you want to see them up on DirecTV On Demand


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

I did not see in anywhere that a phone cord is required. Earl can you please confirm that a phone line is required for DOD?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Carbon said:


> I did not see in anywhere that a phone cord is required. Earl can you please confirm that a phone line is required for DOD?


A phone line is not required, it uses the Internet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Carbon said:


> I did not see in anywhere that a phone cord is required. Earl can you please confirm that a phone line is required for DOD?


It will probably be required if you want to access the PPV/$$$ content.
But no confirmation yet...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will probably be required if you want to access the PPV/$$$ content.
> But no confirmation yet...


_Wow._ DirecTV, please do not screw this up. It's bad enough that we have to use the Internet to download VOD content, but I fully understand why that's necessary. If we actually have to use a phone line *in addition* to the Internet, that's just wrong on multiple levels. Leave the regular PPV stuff on the phone line, I don't care. But come on, this is the year 2007. There is no reason that I should have to connect a phone line to my receiver in order for it to authorize a movie that it downloaded over the Internet.


----------



## Mykroft (Aug 27, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> _Wow._ DirecTV, please do not screw this up. It's bad enough that we have to use the Internet to download VOD content, but I fully understand why that's necessary. If we actually have to use a phone line *in addition* to the Internet, that's just wrong on multiple levels. Leave the regular PPV stuff on the phone line, I don't care. But come on, this is the year 2007. There is no reason that I should have to connect a phone line to my receiver in order for it to authorize a movie that it downloaded over the Internet.


Agreed ... I was totally shocked to see that my shiny new HR20 that I got a few months back STILL had a phone port on it. Given that this receiver has an ethernet port on it, and will be internet connected, there's no reason that it should ever have to use the phone port unless the ethernet is not connected. (In the case someone doesn't have broadband... but who doesn't these days)


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to have a home phone the only reason I had it was for old Tivos when it was required. I ditched the home phone after I got the HR20 so I really hope that the HR20 will not require a phone connection. Unless you can use skype, vonage or something like that.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Agree that it would be nice if the PPV processing would make use of the ethernet connection vs. phone line. Maybe it's just that all their back office processing is still all set up for the phone line and eventually D* will have the time to migrate that process to use the network if there.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been a loyal Directv and Direcway (now Hughesnet) customer for years. Because of the Fair Access Policy set up by Direcway, I will not be able to use VOD. There is no other high speed internet service available where we live. So much for the advantage of satellite internet service.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Maybe it's just that all their back office processing is still all set up for the phone line and eventually D* will have the time to migrate that process to use the network if there.


That's probably what it is, but it's no excuse. Their systems should have been updated years ago.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Acquiring guide data message just popped up on the box, DOD/VOD channels now showing up. YEA!!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just curious where the VOD content was being hosted from. I turned on logging on my router, fired up a download and it looks like a company called Limelight Networks (www.llnw.net) is the company and at least the program I was downloading was coming from around the Washington DC area.

I downloaded a 45min SD program, it took 22 minutes to download. Using a TWC connection, speedtest to Dallas is 6.7Mbps down, to Washington DC area (where server at) was 5.3Mbps.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't been home for a couple of days so I'm just wondering if the DOD/VOD is live for all customers now? I was under the impression it was under Beta still but it sounds like more people are talking about it today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> I haven't been home for a couple of days so I'm just wondering if the DOD/VOD is live for all customers now? I was under the impression it was under Beta still but it sounds like more people are talking about it today.


It is in Beta/Field Testing


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

txtommy said:


> I've been a loyal Directv and Direcway (now Hughesnet) customer for years. Because of the Fair Access Policy set up by Direcway, I will not be able to use VOD. There is no other high speed internet service available where we live. So much for the advantage of satellite internet service.


i don't have sat internet but somebody said that the late night hours were free from FAP, so u could download your DOD then and watch them the next day.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

from a cable industry perspective...

Cable digital news


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Mine came on line tonight. Tried to download a 32 minute HD video, but it took about 1 1/2 hours to complete. Going to look into allotting more of my bandwidth to the HR20 when my computer is off line. Not sure if I can with a home network but will look into try. It looked like it was using about 50% of the bandwidth, during the download.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Carbon said:


> I used to have a home phone the only reason I had it was for old Tivos when it was required. I ditched the home phone after I got the HR20 so I really hope that the HR20 will not require a phone connection. Unless you can use skype, vonage or something like that.


Ditto. We dropped our home line about 5 months ago. I hope it is not a requirement for VOD.


----------



## Joe Larrea (Aug 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why? There are wireless adapters that convert from RJ-45 to wireless.


Anyone have any recommendations to use with my Linksys WRT54GS router? Have heard really bad things about the Linksys WGA54G Wireless Game Adapter.

Open to suggestions so I can start shopping for more networking hardware!! :hurah:


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Skooz said:


> Ditto. We dropped our home line about 5 months ago. I hope it is not a requirement for VOD.


No phone line does not have anything to do with VOD.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Ken984 said:


> No phone line does not have anything to do with VOD.


:bang Please read the thread before saying stuff like this. Earl has said that the phone line may be requird to authorize $ content.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Joe Larrea said:


> Anyone have any recommendations to use with my Linksys WRT54GS router? Have heard really bad things about the Linksys WGA54G Wireless Game Adapter.
> 
> Open to suggestions so I can start shopping for more networking hardware!! :hurah:


I am using the WGA54G. it's not that BAD if you know its quirks. I've only had luck with 64bit encryption. You have to realize that after you put a config into the web app, it takes about 30 seconds to process that config to change the status to connected when you hit F5. Also the MAC adress displayed on mine was not the one that came through to the router (they were off by 4 or so) so MAC filtering had to be setup after I knew what MAC was connecting.

It is fast, and is currently moving my VOD content.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I set this up last night.. works perfectly! I grabbed a two-hour movie in about a half-hour.. I like the fact that you can begin watching as soon as the download starts.

One issue.. and I'm not sure if this is a bug or the content provider's fault. I d/l'ed Crimson Tide (widescreen, unrated version) which was listed as Starz on demand.  The info screen mentioned DD5.1 but it didn't play back that way, only stereo. anyone else see this?


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I really like the vod, but here is my one gripe so far, others have mentioned this so i'll keep it short.
The channel that some of the programs comes from needs to be listed, that way you don't wonder if it is actually available to you.

Other than that I cued up the HD desert city program and Hot Fuzz and went to bed around 1030, i got up around 1230 and both had finished downloading, pretty efficient for only a 3Mbps connection, if it works like this all the time I will be very happy with it.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dondemand083007.htm

Summarized some of the knowns from previous announcements/sources:



> -will start with roughly 2,000-3,000 hours of movies and TV shows, including about 10-20 percent in High-Definition.
> -a fourth quarter launch is the "target" but added it will likely be "early fourth quarter than later."
> -about 85 percent of the On Demand programming will be free to DIRECTV customers with the rest paid.
> -the service is expected to include Pause, Fast-Forward and Rewind so users can watch On Demand programs when and how they wish.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

MikeR said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dondemand083007.htm
> 
> Summarized some of the knowns from previous announcements/sources:


I like the 85% free part. I just hope that I don't have to wait until Oct since I missed the last CE.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I'll only be downloading HD, spoiled as I am now, and I too dowloaded the Desert City HD video overnight and it only took 36 minutes. I watched some before leaving for work and it seemed to be without flaw for the time I watched except for a short flash of pixelation as it cued up. The rest of the HD was taken down, so there must have been a problem with it.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> Well, I'll only be downloading HD, spoiled as I am now, and I too dowloaded the Desert City HD video overnight and it only took 36 minutes. I watched some before leaving for work and it seemed to be without flaw for the time I watched except for a short flash of pixelation as it cued up. The rest of the HD was taken down, so there must have been a problem with it.


I had the same thing on mine, first few seconds of it were not right, but it played fine from there.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Something I noticed regarding the Expires: date on VOD downloads. If you select the program in your playlist, you have the option of clicking on Keep on the left menu. You can then change the "Keep Until" to "Disk Full". I don't know if that will actually let you keep a download past the expiration date, but that is what I would infer.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Dumb question, but basically all I need to do is run a ethernet cable from my router to the HR20, correct?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

mluntz said:


> Dumb question, but basically all I need to do is run a ethernet cable from my router to the HR20, correct?


yes


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> I don't know if that will actually let you keep a download past the expiration date, but that is what I would infer.


No way. The expiration date is the latest you'll be able to keep something.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Blaaamo said:


> My VOD is working but DOD doesn't appear to be (can't see or find a record option on the program details). Any thoughts?


There is no "record" option. When on a VOD channel, say 1000, select a category & select a program. Once you select a program, you get an option to "Add to queue." Once added to the queue, the program is recording and will appear in "My Playlist" after a short delay. You will see a progress bar as to the status of the download, but you don't have to wait for the download to complete prior to beginging play if your connection is fast enough to prevent you from catching up with the buffer.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Joe Larrea said:


> Anyone have any recommendations to use with my Linksys WRT54GS router? Have heard really bad things about the Linksys WGA54G Wireless Game Adapter.
> 
> Open to suggestions so I can start shopping for more networking hardware!! :hurah:


i am using a netgear wireless ethernet adapater, i cat 5 in the router and then to the plug in the wall and then, run cat 5 from the plug by my hr20 to the hr20 and I was good to go, nothing to setup or software to run just plug and play


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

How much will this cost?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> How much will this cost?


It's free to access, and 85% of the content will be free to watch.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's free to access, and 85% of the content will be free to watch.


You mean the only thing I have to pay for is downloaded PPV movies? I am SO sold on this. Also, is the content in HD?


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> You mean the only thing I have to pay for is downloaded PPV movies? I am SO sold on this. Also, is the content in HD?


Very little HD content is available yet, but there will certainly be more.


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

say-what said:


> There is no "record" option. When on a VOD channel, say 1000, select a category & select a program. Once you select a program, you get an option to "Add to queue." Once added to the queue, the program is recording and will appear in "My Playlist" after a short delay. You will see a progress bar as to the status of the download, but you don't have to wait for the download to complete prior to beginging play if your connection is fast enough to prevent you from catching up with the buffer.


Sorry, don't know what I was thinking this morning; got my acronyms confused. I asked the wrong question in the wrong thread.


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wasn't following the CE forum and missed the window for updates. Is it possible to still get in on the beta VOD or do I have to wait until it is released to the masses?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

eaglesfan27 said:


> I wasn't following the CE forum and missed the window for updates. Is it possible to still get in on the beta VOD or do I have to wait until it is released to the masses?


You're most likely waiting until it gets released to everyone, but there is a chance that there will be another CE opportunity.


----------



## Marzo (Jan 12, 2007)

So are all the movies on Stars, for example free to download? How do you tell if you will be charged for a download?

I noticed that when playing the travel short Chicago Dining upon starting the video it produced a loud "pop" through my speakers. This also occurred when I fast forwarded the show. The loud pop was startling and potentially harmful.

Also, I echo the thoughts of others who say that the slow downloads will hamper its effectiveness. In my opinion the average user is not going to be interested in waiting hours to download a movie. That is not the expectation of video on "demand."


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Marzo said:


> So are all the movies on Stars, for example free to download? How do you tell if you will be charged for a download?


You will see a $ on the menu near the Name. I saw it yesterday on a few, but haven't noticed any today.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry if this has already been answered but there is lots of new info on 
this new VOD....but anway, are movies that require a charge really .1
Cent? And that will just automatically get billed to our account, sorta 
like ppv?? And also, if during the download process, it gets stuck on a 
certain %, say like 77%, one would need to reboot their equipment right?
Like the game adaptor, the wireless router, the computer & the HR20 too?
And than it will pick up right where it left off? Also, I have noticed 
during downloading that it freezes a lot....anyone else notice that? If 
it freezes, is a RBR the best route to resolve this issue? And lastly,
when scrolling through content, does it indicate what channel the
programming should be on? Cause I didn't see it initially & attempted
to record a movie, I think the one about Iraq, & it indicated I do not 
subscribe to that channel! Was surprised they would even list shows that
I couldn't record. At the very least, I thought there would be a charge 
for such programming, so ultimately I could the decision one way or the 
other.

Thanks in advance! Luv VOD so far, when it works as intended!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

smitchell24 said:


> are movies that require a charge really .1
> Cent? And that will just automatically get billed to our account, sorta
> like ppv??


Yes, they really are one cent for testing purposes, and it will get billed to your account.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I missed the window too, and there is a new update coming out Friday/Saturday, but from what Earl posted, it will not offer the option to turn on VOD for those who did not get it turned on in the last update.

So I think those of us who missed it are out of luck until it gets released publically.


----------



## hersheytx (Sep 8, 2006)

I know I will be waiting for this to go live. Missed all the deadlines.
Trying to read this multi thread post is to much so I will ask my questions.

First - Plug in ethernet to Directv DVR and it automatically starts setup?

Second - Is VOD going to be TV shows that you might have missed? Or shows coming out that you can get a bit early? I know last year one of the cable companies was letting its VOD customers see episodes of Monk and Psych a week before they aired.

Third - All the downloading comes from internet hookup? No Sat involved accept for guide data?

Fourth - IF you pay for HBO, does it offer HBO VOD so you can just download the movie without paying for it? Or is this going to be Directv movies but now in VOD instead of waiting for them to start on the hour?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

hersheytx said:


> I know I will be waiting for this to go live. Missed all the deadlines.
> Trying to read this multi thread post is to much so I will ask my questions.
> 
> First - Plug in ethernet to Directv DVR and it automatically starts setup?
> ...


1. You'll need to access <Help & Settings>Setup><Network> then click *Connect Now*.
2. It's a mixture. There are several TV series from different networks. Starz on Demand has *Early Premiers*.
3. Most content is sent by internet, but popular content will be pushed by SAT to the reserved partition.
4. If they offer the On Demand of a service you subscribe to you can download available titles for no extra charge. 
Note: There is also PPV on demand selections from DirecTV.


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

My VOD is now working and it populated all kinds of choices by the time I got home yesterday. Can see 1000 and can scroll up through all the individual channel options (e.g., 1003). I set up a queue and that's when my issues started. For the most part very little is downloading because the DVR isn't connecting to the internet.

My HR20-700 is hardwired with an ethernet cable directly to the Verizon FIOS router (the Actiontec one). The DVR sees the IP address, DNS server, and network but does not connect. Connection has been hit or miss for a while, but I don't have a Viiv computer so I didn't care until now. Yes, every computer in the house connects just fine. I tryed rebooting the router a couple of times but that didn't help.

I've also refreshed my signal via directv.com a couple of times and that seems to help for a bit. I was able to download a couple of music videos in my queue last night, BUT there where some dropouts and deadspots in the playback so I'm assuming that's the connection during dowload. It also only downloads for a while and then freezes when it loses (until I take some action) the connection.

A little frustrating. Any thoughts or ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Badgerdave, you might want to repost your question in the Cutting Edge VOD forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Last night while lying aroung thinking, I realized how critical, and how amazing VOD will be for DIRECTV. 

The VOD systems I've seen for cable let you watch something, right now. You can't queue multiple items up. You can record VOD if you have a DVR. 

DVRs have really set us free from television scheduling because you can choose what you want, record it, and then it will wait for you when you're ready. The only problem is, you have to wait for it first... a program has to air before you can record it. 

With DIRECTV VOD you now have the best of both worlds. Your VOD list has content that is probably going to show up at some time on regular channels, but you can watch it immediately. Or, you can schedule a recording of it, RIGHT NOW, and watch it by the end of the night. 

This is brilliant. Simple as that.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The VOD systems I've seen for cable let you watch something, right now. You can't queue multiple items up.


If you think about it a little harder, you'll understand that CATV VOD doesn't require any queuing at all.


> You can record VOD if you have a DVR.


DIRECTV VOD will _require_ a DIRECTV branded DVR; CATV VOD requires only a receiver (a good thing given how much some charge for DVR service).


> Or, you can schedule a recording of it, RIGHT NOW, and watch it by the end of the night.


When you can watch it depends on a number of factors. With CATV VOD, you can watch it if you see it in the guide and you don't have to wait. You may even be able to jump ahead of real-time. With DIRECTV's pull VOD, you'll need to have a CATV broadband connection to get the content to record to your DVR.

DIRECTV's VOD is certainly a neat new feature, but it is an approximation of the CATV version and it is likely that many, including those who would benefit most, will not be able to take advantage of it for lack of a broadband Internet connection.

I've seen an implementation of push delivered VOD and can offer that it will likely contain primarily revenue producing (pay) content because the distributor doesn't want to tie up their space on the hard drive with something that won't give them a chance of return.


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Badgerdave, you might want to repost your question in the Cutting Edge VOD forum.


Thanks--will do.


----------



## RoundRockJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I think VOD's success, as it's setup now, is going to to depend on Remote Book. Clearly, HD content on demand is beyond the bandwidth available to most American's. If though, you can sit at work during the day, see a list of a movies, pick the one you want to watch, and have it pushed to your HR20 for when you get home. That's pretty compelling.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dondemand083007.htm

VOD!


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Was able to get VOD working last night and it was still loading in content when I went to bed.
Tried downloading a few items and all went well other than length of time to download but that is because of the 1.5mbps download speed of my DSL line.

Do not know how much I will use it but at one time I said DVR/TIVO is nice but I could probably live without it. WOW how wrong I was.
So once I play with DOD some more it may become a necessity just like the DVRs.

Goign out of town for the weekend so I will miss this CE and not have as much time as I would like to play with DOD but there is next week.

To all the other people downloading the CE tonight good luck and good testing!!


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

ltrain20 said:


> Do not know how much I will use it but at one time I said DVR/TIVO is nice but I could probably live without it. WOW how wrong I was.
> So once I play with DOD some more it may become a necessity just like the DVRs.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Excellent point. I know I couldn't stand watching anything without my DVR. I'm sure in time, DOD will be the same.


----------



## dinomaniac2003 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have an HR20, How do I get hooked up with the Directv On Demand right now while its in beta testing?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

dinomaniac2003 said:


> I have an HR20, How do I get hooked up with the Directv On Demand right now while its in beta testing?


Right now you can't. You need to network you HR20 first. Then wait patiently until the next opportunity arises to download the relaese that will have VOD and allow you to enable it. This past weekends CE was one of those times.

See this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96125


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> If you think about it a little harder, you'll understand that CATV VOD doesn't require any queuing at all.


The end of the world may be upon us: I agree with harsh!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

:lol: !rolling


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Why do downloaded programs have an expiration date? Shouldn't we be able to set a keep till I delete setting???


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spidey said:


> Why do downloaded programs have an expiration date? Shouldn't we be able to set a keep till I delete setting???


Because content providers don't want you having the content forever. They want the same thing on shows you record off their linear channels, and I believe they'll eventually get that.


----------



## DANDY DICK (Nov 15, 2006)

or70.....I too am Hughesnet Satellite Internet, but have paid no attention until now as to VOD capability. What hardware do I need to get into the ball game? Presently I'm DW6000 modem and have no PC connection to my HR700 . Can you help me configure a system that will work? Should I upgrade to the DW7000? Where does the PC get plugged in? Also, it almost sounds like you may need a TIVO box to hold the downloads, but perhaps you can clarify this also. Thanks for any help.

Dandy [email protected]


----------



## lordexter (Aug 6, 2007)

Like others I missed the VOD download, but on my account I have the line For Engineering Only - Charge 0.00. (8/29/07) Does that mean I am ready when the next VOD test dl is allowed. 

Also, I have had no problems with the latest DL (0x194)everything is working great.

Thanks


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

anyone else see this in the guide?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

mluntz said:


> Dumb question, but basically all I need to do is run a ethernet cable from my router to the HR20, correct?


Mmm i can smell a whole house wiring project!! Guess its time to go back to the 'big box' home improvement store to pick up some supplies!! wait a sec, i should get it from monoprice.com ( rg6 and cat 5 cable )....


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

DANDY DICK said:


> or70.....I too am Hughesnet Satellite Internet, but have paid no attention until now as to VOD capability. What hardware do I need to get into the ball game? Presently I'm DW6000 modem and have no PC connection to my HR700 . Can you help me configure a system that will work? Should I upgrade to the DW7000? Where does the PC get plugged in? Also, it almost sounds like you may need a TIVO box to hold the downloads, but perhaps you can clarify this also. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Dandy [email protected]


First you will need a switch(or hub) to hookup between the modem and computer to give you extra network jacks, so you can run a cable to the HR20-700.

You current modem should work fine. be sure to download in the FAP free time 3-6 AM eastern time.

You will need to watch and do CE downloads to enable VOD, it is in a beta test stage now. currently the window is closed for the moment. But this can change at any time and it is important to have your HR20 networked.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118

The downloads are stored on the HR20-700, does not use a Tivo.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

lordexter said:


> Like others I missed the VOD download, but on my account I have the line For Engineering Only - Charge 0.00. (8/29/07) Does that mean I am ready when the next VOD test dl is allowed.
> 
> Also, I have had no problems with the latest DL (0x194)everything is working great.
> 
> Thanks


I was wondering that as well, i did see that line on my bill too...


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

lordexter said:


> Like others I missed the VOD download, but on my account I have the line For Engineering Only - Charge 0.00. (8/29/07) Does that mean I am ready when the next VOD test dl is allowed.
> 
> Also, I have had no problems with the latest DL (0x194)everything is working great.
> 
> Thanks


That means your box is talking to Directv Servers, so you should be good to go for the next VOD enabling window.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> anyone else see this in the guide?


Interesting...it only shows up with All Channels. Can't see a way to put it in favorites.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I have favorites set up on mine and it's there.


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

fredandbetty said:


> wait a sec, i should get it from monoprice.com ( rg6 and cat 5 cable )....


I would go with cat6 cable. It's backward compatible but also supports gigabit ethernet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Can someone recommend a bridge or wireless adapter that might have 2 outputs on it so that I can hook up my HR20 and my laptop in the living at the same time. Is there such a thing? My cable modem and router are currently too far away to run CAT5.

Thanks


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

lordexter said:


> Like others I missed the VOD download, but on my account I have the line For Engineering Only - Charge 0.00. (8/29/07) Does that mean I am ready when the next VOD test dl is allowed.
> 
> Also, I have had no problems with the latest DL (0x194)everything is working great.
> 
> Thanks


Where on the account do you see this? My Hr20-100 shows connected to internet but I don't see it on my account.


----------



## lordexter (Aug 6, 2007)

Ivan1670 said:


> Where on the account do you see this? My Hr20-100 shows connected to internet but I don't see it on my account.


It shows under account activity online.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Ivan1670 said:


> Where on the account do you see this? My Hr20-100 shows connected to internet but I don't see it on my account.


It is in the 'Recent Activity' part of your account


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

MrKlaatu said:


> I would go with cat6 cable. It's backward compatible but also supports gigabit ethernet.


Thanks MrK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Can someone recommend a bridge or wireless adapter that might have 2 outputs on it so that I can hook up my HR20 and my laptop in the living at the same time. Is there such a thing? My cable modem and router are currently too far away to run CAT5.
> 
> Thanks


The Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Wireless Ethernet Converter supports 4 device ports on it.

I have 2 of these hooked up to D*TV HR20-700 DVR's and they work terrific. One of those is also connected to my HD DVDV player.

The installs took 10 minutes.

You should be able to pick one up for about $52-$59 at the big box stores (BB & CC).


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

fredandbetty said:


> Mmm i can smell a whole house wiring project!! Guess its time to go back to the 'big box' home improvement store to pick up some supplies!! wait a sec, i should get it from monoprice.com ( rg6 and cat 5 cable )....


Big project but worth it. I did mine earlier this year. I recommend using CAT 6, I know that it is not of much value today, but it is work the little extra to be prepared for the future.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

loudo said:


> Big project but worth it. I did mine earlier this year. I recommend using CAT 6, I know that it is not of much value today, but it is work the little extra to be prepared for the future.


Agree--no reason not to get Cat6. (It won't ever make a difference with your HR20, but perhaps the HR30....if they ever make one.)


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, another comment about expiration dates.

I downloaded The Great Raid last night. It shows that it expires 9/5. When I went to the description of the movie on DOD is said that it was available until 9/25. 

Why isn't the expiration date the same as the available until date? I guess if I wanted it I could download it again, but wouldn't it just cause unnecessary load on the DOD servers?

It would just make sense for the available until and the expiration date to be the same. That way you would know the expiration date before you do the download.

IMHO


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Wireless Ethernet Converter supports 4 device ports on it.
> 
> I have 2 of these hooked up to D*TV HR20-700 DVR's and they work terrific. One of those is also connected to my HD DVDV player.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Picked one up today at BB on sale for $59, they were $79 at CC and $69 at Frys. As you said, it took all of about 10 minutes to get it up and running, and its working great. Got my HR20 and laptop hooked up to it. It seems faster then the USB wireless adaptor I was using on my laptop before.

Thanks again!


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

How do I activate DirecTV on Demand on my HR20-100. I can't seem to find that info. Also I saw that someone listed their equimpemnt and had a wireless setup for thier HR20. My HR20 is too far from my router to be wired. How can I setup the unit to be wireless? Some kind of plug in reciever? Or did I misunderstand.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jdouglas2000 said:


> How do I activate DirecTV on Demand on my HR20-100.


You can't, yet.


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh, thanks for the quick reply

So only the HR20-700 has the capability?

Also I have had time to read all the posts and see that there is a wireless converter for the ethernet connection. But I guess I don't need it until my HR20-100 can get DOD.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jdouglas2000 said:


> So only the HR20-700 has the capability?


For now.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jdouglas2000 said:


> Oh, thanks for the quick reply
> 
> So only the HR20-700 has the capability?
> 
> Also I have had time to read all the posts and see that there is a wireless converter for the ethernet connection. But I guess I don't need it until my HR20-100 can get DOD.


Only the HR20-700 running the CE software (190) that was released two weeks ago (it's no longer available).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jdouglas2000 said:


> Oh, thanks for the quick reply
> 
> So only the HR20-700 has the capability?
> 
> Also I have had time to read all the posts and see that there is a wireless converter for the ethernet connection. But I guess I don't need it until my HR20-100 can get DOD.


You might want to do it now. Beside the correct software in the HR20, D* also needs to activate the DOD feature on your account before it will work. They were figuring out what accounts to enable it on by looking at who had their HR20's with an internet connection along with upgrading with the CE software levels. So if you wait you still might not be able to try DOD since D* hasn't enabled your account. While you're waiting you could help test out the Media Share feature with your PC.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

cb7214 said:


> i am using a netgear wireless ethernet adapater, i cat 5 in the router and then to the plug in the wall and then, run cat 5 from the plug by my hr20 to the hr20 and I was good to go, nothing to setup or software to run just plug and play


I'm a little confused. If the adapter is wireless, why do you need to run cat 5 to the HR20? My situation is that I have a wireless router, with my computer hard wired to it using cat 5. My HR20 is in another room that is not close by. Wouldn't I just be able to use a wireless ethernet adapter installed in the HR20, and no cat 5 to my HR20? 
Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

m4p said:


> If the adapter is wireless, why do you need to run cat 5 to the HR20?


The CAT5 cable goes from the wireless adapter to the HR20. It cannot use a USB adapter, it must be Ethernet.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

m4p said:


> I'm a little confused. If the adapter is wireless, why do you need to run cat 5 to the HR20? My situation is that I have a wireless router, with my computer hard wired to it using cat 5. My HR20 is in another room that is not close by. Wouldn't I just be able to use a wireless ethernet adapter installed in the HR20, and no cat 5 to my HR20?
> Thanks.


that is what i have is a wireless ethernet adapter, but not the USB one you will have to go with a gaming adapter or one that looks like the old wireless phone jack you used to use to bring a phone line to your unit except this would be for the ethernet


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

cb7214 said:


> that is what i have is a wireless ethernet adapter, but not the USB one you will have to go with a gaming adapter or one that looks like the old wireless phone jack you used to use to bring a phone line to your unit except this would be for the ethernet


Thanks a lot for the reply. I have a Netgear wireless pci adapter still in the box that I was going to use when I build another computer. Since I haven't tackled that project yet, maybe I'll just exchange it for the Linksys gaming adapter and try that with my HR20. Seems like it might be the easiest way to go.


----------



## svcguy (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure if this qualifies as being off topic, but I'm interested in getting the DOD to work. I ordered the networking gear and will get that setup as soon as it arrives. I've never participated in any of the CE tests, so I don't have the software, yet.

Once I get the box on the internet, how do I go about getting the correct software when it becomes available again. Is there something I need to do to get the CE software once I'm on the 'net

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

svcguy said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as being off topic, but I'm interested in getting the DOD to work. I ordered the networking gear and will get that setup as soon as it arrives. I've never participated in any of the CE tests, so I don't have the software, yet.
> 
> Once I get the box on the internet, how do I go about getting the correct software when it becomes available again. Is there something I need to do to get the CE software once I'm on the 'net
> 
> ...


Andy,

You can read all about the CE program in the CE forum just a couple below this forur.

Here's a shortcut 

Make sure you read the FAQ so you understand what you're getting into. There are also no guarantees that the DoD capability will be activated in a future CE before it goes live.


----------



## svcguy (Apr 5, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Andy,
> 
> ...
> 
> There are also no guarantees that the DoD capability will be activated in a future CE before it goes live.


Has there been a projected date for going live?

Andy


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

svcguy said:


> Has there been a projected date for going live?


No dates have been mentioned other than later this year (if all goes well).


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Another dumb question,just woke up to new DOD, is there a way to view a stations DOD contents, without setting up my network?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK.....had not networked my HR20-700 yet but had a LinKsys Workgroup Switch next to it that is hard wired to a Linksys Router serving my house. After seeing DOD thread I went ahead and plugged the HR20 in and went into my HR20-700 with 0x1B4 and hit the Network setup and all seems fine...got positive result of connection. However, I then went back to Guide to see if channel 1000 was there....nope....also went to Menu where I see On Demand and select it....nothing happens. Is there some delay for this to come up ? It's been about 15 minutes or so since I activated networking. Any other steps ?

Thanks.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

thekochs,

Especially take note of #5.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107422


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool !!!!! Woke up this morning and VOD is all there.

Questions...........
1) When it say that a show is available until say 11/19. Does that me it is *available* for download or even if downloaded you will only be able to playback until 11/19 ? I'm hoping it means that it will just be removed from the download list after 11/19. Considering a DVR allows you to keep items as long as space it would seem odd if you could not playback after that date ?

2) I recall in the thread you can download a $ movie/show but it is billed only at playback ? Again, question #1....does it go away at the end of available date ?

Suggestions:
1) If #1 is truly some disabling of playback on DVR HDD then this needs to be changed. It would truly hinder how I would use VOD.....probably would not because of this limitation. The other part of this is the download speed. Granted, I'm only on 1.5Mb DSL (I'll upgrade) but the long download is somewhat cumbersome. D* should look into some other compression way....even if the tradeoff is not to be able to playback until downloaded. I'd make this trade-off in use.

2) I notice that if I select a movie and it is say on Startz that I do not get it will ask if I want to signup for Startz. Good Adverstisement, but I highly doubt I would sign up for a channel just because one movie was on it I wanted to see. Instead, maybe D* could give you an option to buy the movie ($) like other VODs and revenue share with Startz ? Is there a plan for this ? I would most definitely use this !!!!


----------



## TechExplorer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been using Directv VOD with good results using using powerline over ethernet adapters i'm using the netgear 101 model so far so good. I've also used Apple Airport express with great results also !:lol:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Cool !!!!! Woke up this morning and VOD is all there.
> 
> Questions...........
> 1) When it say that a show is available until say 11/19. Does that me it is *available* for download or even if downloaded you will only be able to playback until 11/19 ? I'm hoping it means that it will just be removed from the download list after 11/19. Considering a DVR allows you to keep items as long as space it would seem odd if you could not playback after that date ?
> ...


1) If it has a date on it, it will be removed from the Download area as well as from your Playlist. It's an Expiration date and is only available until it's expired and thus removed. I've had a few shows on the Playlist and found them gone after the expiration date. They were available for download again as the expiration date may have been renewed...

2) I believe the $ programs are charged once you view them but you will need to plug in your phone line for this. I'm not sure if that has since been corrected but it's the same as PPV. It will store the costs on your system until it is able to dial out with the information. (I'm not entirely sure on this so I'm sure someone will be able to help on a definate answer.) Yes, it will go away once it has expired.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> 1) If it has a date on it, it will be removed from the Download area as well as from your Playlist. It's an Expiration date and is only available until it's expired and thus removed. I've had a few shows on the Playlist and found them gone after the expiration date. They were available for download again as the expiration date may have been renewed...
> 
> 2) I believe the $ programs are charged once you view them but you will need to plug in your phone line for this. I'm not sure if that has since been corrected but it's the same as PPV. It will store the costs on your system until it is able to dial out with the information. (I'm not entirely sure on this so I'm sure someone will be able to help on a definate answer.) Yes, it will go away once it has expired.


Thanks, but I'm sorry to hear this.....it limits my desire to use it. I can see that items are only downloadable for a certain time but removing from My Playlist seems an odd function and counter to what a DVR is for. It most definitely would make me think more about how much I use this.


----------



## cliffbig (Aug 31, 2007)

I now have the VOD system activated and I can see channel 1000, but when I try to select any sort of programming, it shows that no programming is available in any category. Is there anything that can be done to get any programming to show up on this channel? (I also have other VOD channels listed in the guide, but whenever I select any of those other channels it says that the channel is not available; are none of the other channels active yet?)

Thanks for any tips you can offer me on this!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cliffbig said:


> Is there anything that can be done to get any programming to show up on this channel?


Give it until tomorrow morning, at least.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Would really like to see in VOD when a selection comes up that is not on a channel you receive that you can buy the show for $2.99. Right now you only get an adverstisement to call D* to subscribe to the channel. I would say most users like me are not going to call D* to subscribe to the channel for one show/movie. However, D* and the channel (eg. Startz) could make money in that I have greater probability I'd pay for the one show. If I keep bringing up shows/movies/etc. that are linked to that same channel and I'm paying $2.99 a pop it may drive me to actually call and sign up. So, the PPV aspect for non-CIG channels for $2.99 could not only drive short term revenue for D*/channel but also perhaps longer term get me to consider signing up. If D* was clever they may even show how many movies have been bought on this channel in last month or six months...kinda a usage reminder.

Just a thought.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

thekochs said:


> Would really like to see in VOD when a selection comes up that is not on a channel you receive that you can buy the show for $2.99. Right now you only get an adverstisement to call D* to subscribe to the channel. I would say most users like me are not going to call D* to subscribe to the channel for one show/movie. However, D* and the channel (eg. Startz) could make money in that I have greater probability I'd pay for the one show. If I keep bringing up shows/movies/etc. that are linked to that same channel and I'm paying $2.99 a pop it may drive me to actually call and sign up. So, the PPV aspect for non-CIG channels for $2.99 could not only drive short term revenue for D*/channel but also perhaps longer term get me to consider signing up. If D* was clever they may even show how many movies have been bought on this channel in last month or six months...kinda a usage reminder.
> 
> Just a thought.


I agree, I would spend 2.99 for a flick. Great Idea


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

djzack67 said:


> I agree, I would spend 2.99 for a flick. Great Idea


Yeah but then nobody would spend the $12/month to subscribe to the channel. Most of these premium networks only show 1 or 2 good movies a month, so D* would be losing money if people could just order the one movie they want to watch.


----------



## gsa1 (Jun 29, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Thanks for the info. Picked one up today at BB on sale for $59, they were $79 at CC and $69 at Frys. As you said, it took all of about 10 minutes to get it up and running, and its working great. Got my HR20 and laptop hooked up to it. It seems faster then the USB wireless adaptor I was using on my laptop before.
> 
> Thanks again!


I took a hard look at this converter, and it is a fine box. I decided to get more bang for the (same) BUCKS by buying the Buffalo WHR-HP-g54 router with the built-in amp. I did this because it has the same 4 ethernet ports AND it can be set-up as a repeater to increase the overall coverage and signal strength in the house. Just a thought.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ansky said:


> Yeah but then nobody would spend the $12/month to subscribe to the channel.


And that's why it'll never happen. It's not DirecTV who won't allow it, it's the premium networks.


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

thekochs said:


> Would really like to see in VOD when a selection comes up that is not on a channel you receive that you can buy the show for $2.99. Right now you only get an adverstisement to call D* to subscribe to the channel. I would say most users like me are not going to call D* to subscribe to the channel for one show/movie. However, D* and the channel (eg. Startz) could make money in that I have greater probability I'd pay for the one show. If I keep bringing up shows/movies/etc. that are linked to that same channel and I'm paying $2.99 a pop it may drive me to actually call and sign up. So, the PPV aspect for non-CIG channels for $2.99 could not only drive short term revenue for D*/channel but also perhaps longer term get me to consider signing up. If D* was clever they may even show how many movies have been bought on this channel in last month or six months...kinda a usage reminder.
> 
> Just a thought.


Doesn't that scenario apply to all the on-demand services from TWC, Comcast and such? I also agree with the response below that if you could pay 2.99 for just what you wanted I don't think you would have as many full time subscribers.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

john13154 said:


> Doesn't that scenario apply to all the on-demand services from TWC, Comcast and such?


Yep.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry if this has been A&A (I did look) -- any ETA on HD DOD? 
And....
more quality programs?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

john13154 said:


> Doesn't that scenario apply to all the on-demand services from TWC, Comcast and such? I also agree with the response below that if you could pay 2.99 for just what you wanted I don't think you would have as many full time subscribers.


Yes, assuming the show is on PPV at the time.

As far as diluting the subscriber base I'm not sure about that. With the first premium channel at $12 then falling it doesn't take but a few movies to get there quick. IMHO I would see if driving more customer subscriptions, not the other. Plus, I'd say the VOD customer usage base is very small compared to the much larger standard video customer base of D*. I'll admit it's a consideration but like all new technologies you can argue its introduction can/will erode current efforts. If you look at Intel, Microsoft, etc. they make a living at cannibalizing their own market with new intros. Anyway, I can only speak for my usage case in that I had HBO for $12/month and realized we used it very little....so I cancelled. However, I already went on VOD and the very first movie we wanted to download was on Startz and I would have paid $2.99....but the message to sign-up didn't even give me the slightest desire to call and sign up for the service. Anyway, my two cents....or should I say my *$2.99*.


----------



## jginaz (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm now watching "Heros of Telemark" while loading it. PQ is subpar, but I haven't seen this movie in ages. I think I first saw it in High School during lunch. One possible benefit is getting more variety like the Eurocine channel. In any case I though I'd try it because "it is there".

JG


----------



## Bauer600 (Oct 25, 2006)

We have 2 HR20's in our house..... one of them my personal own shows the directv on demand menu and all the channels with it..... but the one downstairs shows nothing of that sorts.... both have the same firmware version and both are neither connected to a network connection

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone know why I get "to subscribe to this premium channel..." in DOD for channels I already get? For instance, I cannot DOD any FOOD channels or OXGN even though I get them. It seems only about half the channels work, the rest want me to subscribe.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

mgavs said:


> Anyone know why I get "to subscribe to this premium channel..." in DOD for channels I already get? For instance, I cannot DOD any FOOD channels or OXGN even though I get them. It seems only about half the channels work, the rest want me to subscribe.


same here...all i can guess is they (food&oxgn) don't
have a seperate listing in the 1000's...they are only listed 
in sub catergories ie; interests...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It appears that's what is happening, the program(s) are shown in the guide but because the channel isn't up yet in DoD you get the message about needing to subscribe. All you can do is wait until the channel actually goes live in DoD.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

RAD said:


> It appears that's what is happening, the program(s) are shown in the guide but because the channel isn't up yet in DoD you get the message about needing to subscribe. All you can do is wait until the channel actually goes live in DoD.


Thanks! Hopefully once it's out of beta channels that are not available wont not be in the DOD list. BTW, I did not see these channels in subcatagories but in "all".


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mgavs said:


> Anyone know why I get "to subscribe to this premium channel..." in DOD for channels I already get? For instance, I cannot DOD any FOOD channels or OXGN even though I get them. It seems only about half the channels work, the rest want me to subscribe.


I'm happy with HBO, STARZ. Directv & Dish ONLINE sounds like too much work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The one HD I tried, did take longer...


Where did you find any HD content? Any time I've done a search for HD, it doesn't find anything.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

rcoleman111 said:


> Where did you find any HD content? Any time I've done a search for HD, it doesn't find anything.


There was some HD content originally, but has since been removed. I downloaded a few different ones.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> Where did you find any HD content? Any time I've done a search for HD, it doesn't find anything.


It's planned to be available by the end of this month...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Directv & Dish ONLINE sounds like too much work.


Maybe if you're incredibly lazy...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> It's planned to be available by the end of this month...


Where did you hear this? I try to keep up, but this is the first time I've heard any time frames for when HD on-demand will be available.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Where did you hear this?


TermiNader is a DirecTV employee, and has posted accurate information in the past. I would take his word for it.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

TermiNader said:


> It's planned to be available by the end of this month...


man this would be great....it is ok now but HD would put
the icing on the cake & at least let me feel all the scratching
my head while setting up VoD would lock up my hr20...
the new s/w nr fixed the hanging that put some of the
icing on...now HD would finish the cake


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While "some or most" have good download speeds for SD programs, "few" have the 15 Mb/s connection needed to make HD downloads enjoyable.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While "some or most" have good download speeds for SD programs, "few" have the 15 Mb/s connection needed to make HD downloads enjoyable.


Thats true, but personally i would be willing to sacrifice some "on demand" timescales for HD content.

I would use remote booking for when i am away anyway. It is not always the "instant" feature that is appealing with On Demand, more being able to get shows at my schedule rather than the networks schedule and for shows i miss (even with 3 dvrs i still miss some shows).

Some people interpret "on demand" as instantaneous - others interpret it as "not waiting for the network to schedule it".


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "few" have the 15 Mb/s connection needed to make HD downloads enjoyable.


Considering the fact that VOD downloads are limited to 7mbps anyway, it doesn't matter how fast your connection is. HD can never be instant unless they change that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Considering the fact that VOD downloads are limited to 7mbps anyway, it doesn't matter how fast your connection is. HD can never be instant unless they change that.


Somehow, I'd think that might change with HD.
I wonder how many even "bump" into the 7 Mb/s limit?
Since VOD first came out, even SD has been very "painful" over my 3 Mb/s cable modem. Changing to DSL has taken the "pain" out of it, but even at my 5 Mb/s, HD will take a long time.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I wonder how many even "bump" into the 7 Mb/s limit?


Right now my cable connection is 6.5mbps, but it's going to be 10mbps soon. So I'll be held back by the limit. 8mbps connections are becoming very common these days as well, so the number of people who are affected by the limit is only going to rise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While "some or most" have good download speeds for SD programs, "few" have the 15 Mb/s connection needed to make HD downloads enjoyable.


So if I watch a program that downloaded over a 1.5Mbps connection, I shouldn't expect to enjoy watching it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> So if I watch a program that downloaded over a 1.5Mbps connection, I shouldn't expect to enjoy watching it?


:lol: I'm sure you will enjoy the program.
What I doubt you will enjoy is the 10:1 wait [20 hr for a 2 hr program]. :eek2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Right now my cable connection is 6.5mbps, but it's going to be 10mbps soon. So I'll be held back by the limit. 8mbps connections are becoming very common these days as well, so the number of people who are affected by the limit is only going to rise.


Your cable "time shares" the node with the other users. This has "killed" my VOD downloads over the weekends. So while they may upgrade you to 10 Mb/s, how many active users on your node will affect your download speed due to the time sharing of the node, and you may still not bump into the limit as quickly as you think.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

If their HD content works anything like XBox live it will be excellent. I don't have first and experience but the experience described by the Xbox folks in the AVS DOD thread is quite amazing. Movies are of excellent quality and one user who has an 8 megabit connection says he can start watching after 10 minutes.

Some info I found on egadget about xbox movies-

# Downloads are in VC-1 (aka WMVHD) at 720p, 6.8Mbps video with 5.1 surround.

# An average HD movie download should be between 4-5GB, and a two hour SD movie would be 1.6GB.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tim99 said:


> If their HD content works anything like XBox live it will be excellent. I don't have first and experience but the experience described by the Xbox folks in the AVS DOD thread is quite amazing. Movies are of excellent quality and one user who has an 8 megabit connection says he can start watching after 10 minutes.
> 
> Some info I found on egadget about xbox movies-
> 
> ...


"I hope" you're right, but two things I see an issue with: the processor in the HR-20 isn't as powerful, & 8 megabit connection is about half of what D* uses for HD SAT feed.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

D*'s on demand will never be as good as cable's


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cable Lover said:


> D*'s on demand will never be as good as cable's


Maybe yes, maybe no. I had to house sit my son's home today where he has TWC. I selected one of their on demand channels and it took 30 seconds for the STB to come up so I could even start to check out the selections on just that one channel, no place to browse something like all movies like the D* DoD feature can do.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Cable Lover said:


> D*'s on demand will never be as good as cable's


Maybe when it works and the cable is not out, which happens a lot around here.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Your cable "time shares" the node with the other users. This has "killed" my VOD downloads over the weekends. So while they may upgrade you to 10 Mb/s, how many active users on your node will affect your download speed due to the time sharing of the node, and you may still not bump into the limit as quickly as you think.


I understand how cable technology works. But my cable company is extremely good about keeping everything balanced. I *never* see a slow down. It doesn't matter what time or what day, it's always solid. That's why I have always stuck with them, even though they haven't quite offered the fastest speeds for a while now. When they roll out the 10mbps speed, I am confident that I'll see 10mbps 24x7 from any server that is capable of pumping out the data that fast.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> I understand how cable technology works. But my cable company is extremely good about keeping everything balanced. I *never* see a slow down. It doesn't matter what time or what day, it's always solid. That's why I have always stuck with them, even though they haven't quite offered the fastest speeds for a while now. When they roll out the 10mbps speed, I am confident that I'll see 10mbps 24x7 from any server that is capable of pumping out the data that fast.


There is no way for them to keep your node balanced. If 10 homes on your block are on your node and they suddenly get DirectTV and discover DOD and start downloading movies or TV shows then you start to slow down. I have a 10mbps connection. In the morning I get 9-10 down. By evening when all the kids on my block come home and fire up there 360's or start downloading there favorite tunes from ITunes I get 5-6 mbps. But, I have never started a DOD / VOD program in the evening that if I just waited a minute or so for it to get a head start I never catch up with the download.

I have downloaded some movies from Microsoft in HD for the 360. I have to wait about 30 - 45 mins or so before I can start it, or push play. As a note though. Microsoft was not prepared at all for the success of there service. When it started (about a year ago if I rememember right) it would take all night to download a movie, and 3-4 hrs to download a 1 hr. TV show. Direct TV or whoever is running there network seems to have it running pretty good, even in Beta mode for SD stuff anyway.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

vollmey said:


> There is no way for them to keep your node balanced.


They can split nodes if/when problems arise. But the HFC network was built with a very small number of homes per node, so there haven't been any problems. The network was built from scratch less than 10 years ago.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

vollmey said:


> Direct TV or whoever is running there network seems to have it running pretty good, even in Beta mode for SD stuff anyway.


Strange you found a difference in XBox and Directv performance. XBox and Directv are using the same content delivery provider: Limelight Networks.

http://www.limelightnetworks.com/press/2005/05_02_xbox_live.html

LimelightHD


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MikeR said:


> Strange you found a difference in XBox and Directv performance. XBox and Directv are using the same content delivery provider: Limelight Networks.


It is strange, but I've seen the same thing.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

You mean as far as being able to download and play quickly?



veryoldschool said:


> "I hope" you're right, but two things I see an issue with: the processor in the HR-20 isn't as powerful, & 8 megabit connection is about half of what D* uses for HD SAT feed.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

MikeR said:


> Strange you found a difference in XBox and Directv performance. XBox and Directv are using the same content delivery provider: Limelight Networks.
> 
> http://www.limelightnetworks.com/press/2005/05_02_xbox_live.html
> 
> LimelightHD


Hmm, learn something new everyday. You think that D* and Microsoft has things set up a bit different with limelight then. With the 360 it almost seems that monitors the download speed and then let's you push play when you can finish the whole movie or TV show. That is more DOD than VOD. With D* ( I have not gotten anything HD yet ) like I said give it a minute or so and push play and I never catch up with the download.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tim99 said:


> You mean as far as being able to download and play quickly?


Yes, that's what "counts". How soon can I watch it. 
The SAT feeds use about twice the bandwidth for "live", where it decodes "on the fly". 


> An average HD movie download should be between 4-5GB,


This would need to have some very complex encoding, requiring a lot of processor power to convert it to the HDMI HD output of 1.4 gb/s. 
"I think" D* HD is going to be in the 12-16 Mb/s range.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

D* needs to upgrade to be able to do 20 Mbps+ from their servers. That way those of us with fast connections can get our HD, etc. to the receiver in no time flat. Come on D*, max out my FIOS connection


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> D*'s on demand will never be as good as cable's


And why are you here?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

joed32 said:


> And why are you here?


"unbiased second opinion" :lol:


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

vollmey said:


> You think that D* and Microsoft has things set up a bit different with limelight then. With the 360 it almost seems that monitors the download speed and then let's you push play when you can finish the whole movie or TV show. That is more DOD than VOD. With D* ( I have not gotten anything HD yet ) like I said give it a minute or so and push play and I never catch up with the download.


Almost certainly different.

1. If what you stated previously (30-45 minutes before able to push play) allowed you to view the (HD?) show without pause, then it is a _live_ monitoring.

2. If you could have pushed play earlier with the Xbox, and still viewed the show without pause, then they probably use a "minimum buffer" or setup their buffer based on a " slowest download rate" assumption in their logic.

If the show you provided the example for was SD, not HD, and you know with the Directv service you can push play within 1 minute without catching up, they are using some version of #2.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a reminder: Whether you're new to DIRECTV On Demand or have been using it for awhile, be sure to visit the poll in the first link in my signature to tell DIRECTV how you want DoD navigation to work.

Right now over 71% of the poll respondents are asking for a change to menu navigation ...


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

On the first point I think you're right. A lot of people with less than fast connections will not get 'on demand' at all.

On the 2nd point you know tons more about the hardware that I do but I'm not sure I see this problem. I would expect that the HR20 has a hardware mpeg4 decoder. As long as D* HD movies were encoded using this same H.264 codec the HR20 was designed for I don't think there would be anything to convert would there? The XBox files (for example) are already 720p and the HR20 built in decoder was designed for more data than 6-7 kbps bitrate these d/l'd files use.

Of course really I have no idea, heh. Just speculating.



veryoldschool said:


> Yes, that's what "counts". How soon can I watch it.
> The SAT feeds use about twice the bandwidth for "live", where it decodes "on the fly".
> 
> This would need to have some very complex encoding, requiring a lot of processor power to convert it to the HDMI HD output of 1.4 gb/s.
> "I think" D* HD is going to be in the 12-16 Mb/s range.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> This would need to have some very complex encoding, requiring a lot of processor power to convert it to the HDMI HD output of 1.4 gb/s.


Encoding VOD is something that they can spend hours on to get right. Decoding is done in hardware and requires little thought.


> "I think" D* HD is going to be in the 12-16 Mb/s range.


They're doing less than 10 with their satcasts, so I doubt it will be that high.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> They're doing less than 10 with their satcasts, so I doubt it will be that high.


The "less than 10" are the ones that draw the cries of HD-lite. I think even "12" was being used and called "lite".
I don't think anybody would want their HD download to come 1280 x 1080 and then be converted to 1920 x 1080.
From a report of a HD download early in the VOD days, HD took 6 times longer than an SD program to download.
Hopefully D* can make some improvements for future HD downloads, without having the PQ suffer.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tim99 said:


> On the 2nd point you know tons more about the hardware that I do but I'm not sure I see this problem. I would expect that the HR20 has a hardware mpeg4 decoder. As long as D* HD movies were encoded using this same H.264 codec the HR20 was designed for I don't think there would be anything to convert would there? The XBox files (for example) are already 720p and the HR20 built in decoder was designed for more data than 6-7 kbps bitrate these d/l'd files use.
> 
> Of course really I have no idea, heh. Just speculating.


"Know tons more?" Not me.:lol:
Everybody is speculating until someone opens up the box in the lab and finds out.
"6-7 kbps" must be a typo.
Since OTA comes at 19.2 Mb/s, the box is quite capable of handling high bit rates.
720p is smaller than 1080i & MPEG-4 is smaller than MPEG-2. Encoding before transmission can reduce the size [verses doing it "on the fly"].
Would all of these steps be able to bring the size down to "6-7 Mb/s"? I don't know.
I don't know anything about the XBox, other than it has "tons" of more power than the HR-20 to process video.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

The encoding and processing would/will be done before transfer because that's really the entire point (to make a smaller package). Once these files are received the hardware decoder in the HR20 should be able to play them with ease, as you say it can handle higher bit rates.

What the Xbox model proves is that quality (albeit not perfect) HD movies can be delivered via a traditional net connections to the satisfaction of their customers. D* has the same connection and a box that is actually better suited than the Xbox to play Mp4 movies. Sure the Xbox is more powerful overall, but the HR20 has a hardware decoder which is by far more efficient and desirable for the task at hand.

Now where I would have said the problem lies is in the quality. That even with H.264 you cannot compress (for example) a 20 gig movie down to 6 gig package and be satisfied with the quality. I use H.264 and Nero's codec all the time, but I can't get those kind of results with my limited tools and skills.

I'm 'old school' myself (or just old) and I really want to see this for myself but there is no denying that the Xbox folks seem very satisfied with the quality.

Here's an article about the Xbox service when it was new that has some perspective.

http://www.engadget.com/2006/11/06/microsofts-xbox-live-video-hdtv-and-hd-movie-downloads-for-you/

Bottom line is that D* doesn't have to reinvent the wheel to deliver 720p HD via traditional net connections, its already been done.

Now as to what their issues are? I don't know either!



veryoldschool said:


> "Know tons more?" Not me.:lol:
> Everybody is speculating until someone opens up the box in the lab and finds out.
> "6-7 kbps" must be a typo.
> Since OTA comes at 19.2 Mb/s, the box is quite capable of handling high bit rates.
> ...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The "less than 10" are the ones that draw the cries of HD-lite. I think even "12" was being used and called "lite".


That was in the MPEG2 days. MPEG4 has changed the game, and 6-8mbps is considered very good.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That was in the MPEG2 days. MPEG4 has changed the game, and 6-8mbps is considered very good.


While MPEG-4 has "changed the game", I was led to believe it was only about a 30% improvement over MPEG-2 for size. If all HD is 720p, then I guess 6-8 Mb/s works.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If all HD is 720p, then I guess 6-8 Mb/s works.


HBO HD, which is 1080i, is going to be using MPEG4 to distribute their feeds starting next year, at a bitrate of 8mbps.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that's amazing. Even using H.264 I would have thought that 8mbps would be considered a compromise quality wise.



Jeremy W said:


> HBO HD, which is 1080i, is going to be using MPEG4 to distribute their feeds starting next year, at a bitrate of 8mbps.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tim99 said:


> Now that's amazing. Even using H.264 I would have thought that 8mbps would be considered a compromise quality wise.


None of DirecTV's MPEG4 channels go above 8mbps AFAIK, and the quality is nearly universally praised.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> None of DirecTV's MPEG4 channels go above 8mbps AFAIK, and the quality is nearly universally praised.


"We will see".


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea the disconnect for me is that I keep thinking of this in terms of reencoding mpeg2 to mpeg4 which is of course completely wrong.

I didn't realize their bitrate was that low, that's very compelling because like everyone else I've done the HBO E v W comparison and the new stuff looks VERY good to me.



Jeremy W said:


> None of DirecTV's MPEG4 channels go above 8mbps AFAIK, and the quality is nearly universally praised.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Just a reminder: Whether you're new to DIRECTV On Demand or have been using it for awhile, be sure to visit the poll in the first link in my signature to tell DIRECTV how you want DoD navigation to work.
> 
> Right now over 71% of the poll respondents are asking for a change to menu navigation ...


I'd be happy if they would just add some content that I might be interested in watching. No HD shows, no major network shows, hardly any sports programming. Nothing worth watching at this point. If there's nothing worth navigating to, what does it really matter?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> If there's nothing worth navigating to, what does it really matter?


It's not your own personal service. Many people find worthwhile content on there.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Maybe if you're incredibly lazy...


Yeah once it is setup, which for me involved hooking up a wireless router to each box and took about 5 minutes.... it is very easy.

Works well.. easy to get programs.. not much work at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> It's not your own personal service. Many people find worthwhile content on there.


I suppose that's possible. Just curious - what programs are you finding that you consider worthwhile?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> I'd be happy if they would just add some content that I might be interested in watching. No HD shows, no major network shows, hardly any sports programming. Nothing worth watching at this point. If there's nothing worth navigating to, what does it really matter?


I agree with you rcoleman, would like to see some hd and better programs


----------



## iucpa (Aug 31, 2006)

Can someone be so kind as to point me to the right place for network setup assistance? I have an extra wireless router that I would like to use to network my HR20 but can't find the instructions how to do this properly. I connected it via eithernet to the HR20 and went through the setup and something didn't work right (sorry not specific, I'm at work now). I thought I recalled someone saying somewhere how to set up the router properly.

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iucpa said:


> Can someone be so kind as to point me to the right place for network setup assistance? I have an extra wireless router that I would like to use to network my HR20 but can't find the instructions how to do this properly. I connected it via eithernet to the HR20 and went through the setup and something didn't work right (sorry not specific, I'm at work now). I thought I recalled someone saying somewhere how to set up the router properly.
> 
> Thanks!


I know there are others that could help you much more, but from reading your post:
You don't want to connect the wireless router to the HR-20, but to your modem or "main" router. Then you need to use a wireless network adapter to connect your HR-20 as a client.


----------



## lifelong (Sep 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I know there are others that could help you much more, but from reading your post:
> You don't want to connect the wireless router to the HR-20, but to your modem or "main" router. Then you need to use a wireless network adapter to connect your HR-20 as a client.


Depending on the type of router it is, you may be able to set it up as a wireless bridge that would accomplish your objective. That's what I did:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107468


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

rcoleman111 said:


> I suppose that's possible. Just curious - what programs are you finding that you consider worthwhile?


I agree there is almost nothing on DOD right now that I have any interest in watching. I think at the very least they should have all current PPV movies available as DOD. I would also like to see some classic TV shows from the 70s and 80s (like Comcast offers), and current TV shows from the major networks (if that is even possible).

Speaking of PPV, is there any way to go into DOD and only see a list of PPV movies, without having to scroll through the entire movie list that includes movies from all channels?


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

I connected my HR20 to the Internet, how do I get the DoD now ?


----------



## wjw3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Earl. In case anyone asks, DirecTV VOD is Mac friendly. I've got it running on my Mac Mini with Verizon DSL. Slow but it does work.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Will we ever see any shows from the 4 major networks on DoD?

Thanks


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

And what about HD stuff? I know there was a couple, but now they are gone and I haven't seen any since them.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

wjw3 said:


> DirecTV VOD is Mac friendly. I've got it running on my Mac Mini with Verizon DSL.


What are you talking about? VOD has absolutely nothing to do with any computers you may or may not have.


----------



## wjw3 (Nov 22, 2007)

I realize it has nothing to do with any computer you may have. VOD is just another node on your network. But VOD does consider a computer on your network a Server. Whenever I'm watching TV and my Mac goes to sleep, I get a message that the Server, with the name of my Mac, has shut down and the downloads stop until I wake my Mac.

I don't get the message when any of my PCs goes to sleep.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

wjw3 said:


> I realize it has nothing to do with any computer you may have. VOD is just another node on your network. But VOD does consider a computer on your network a Server. Whenever I'm watching TV and my Mac goes to sleep, I get a message that the Server, with the name of my Mac, has shut down and the downloads stop until I wake my Mac.
> 
> I don't get the message when any of my PCs goes to sleep.


It sounds like you're talking about Media Share (Music & Photos & Video), not Video on Demand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> It sounds like you're talking about Media Share (Music & Photos & Video), not Video on Demand.


Drew2k, where's all that great content you said we would be getting with DirecTV's VOD? I've searched through the listings and there just isn't much there - no HD, no sports events, no network TV shows. In other words, nothing worth watching. I seem to recall you said there would be thousands of different titles available with all sorts of programming. We would be able to watch episodes we missed of network TV shows. Thousands of movies would be available. So where are they?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Drew2k, where's all that great content you said we would be getting with DirecTV's VOD? I've searched through the listings and there just isn't much there - no HD, no sports events, no network TV shows. In other words, nothing worth watching. I seem to recall you said there would be thousands of different titles available with all sorts of programming. We would be able to watch episodes we missed of network TV shows. Thousands of movies would be available. So where are they?


 I don't recall promising anything specifically, but DIRECTV On Demand is still in beta and is continuing to expand its partnerships with providers. I do recall posting my own speculation that we might not have seen network content on DoD yet because (IMO) the networks were doing quite well with web-streaming, where they control the content and the commercials, and viewers can't skip commercials. I speculated that this was why there was no network DoD, because those networks are looking for a way to include commercials that could not be skipped in their DoD offerings. This was just wild speculation, because of course I have no idea what the hold-up is. It could simply be legal, or that networks want to see how successful DoD is before committing to it.

As to what's on now, when I go to DoD and choose ALL, there are pages and pages of titles listed. If you can't find anything you like in that list, I can't help you. The current list offers a wide sample of providers, from children's programming, to how-to, to music, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I don't recall promising anything specifically, but DIRECTV On Demand is still in beta and is continuing to expand its partnerships with providers. I do recall posting my own speculation that we might not have seen network content on DoD yet because (IMO) the networks were doing quite well with web-streaming, where they control the content and the commercials, and viewers can't skip commercials. I speculated that this was why there was no network DoD, because those networks are looking for a way to include commercials that could not be skipped in their DoD offerings. This was just wild speculation, because of course I have no idea what the hold-up is. It could simply be legal, or that networks want to see how successful DoD is before committing to it.


Go back and read your own posts. It's all there. "Wild speculation" is a good description for it.



Drew2k said:


> As to what's on now, when I go to DoD and choose ALL, there are pages and pages of titles listed. If you can't find anything you like in that list, I can't help you. The current list offers a wide sample of providers, from children's programming, to how-to, to music, etc.


I've seen the list - pages and pages of obscure programs most people aren't going to waste their time watching. No HD, no network shows, a handful of movies in SD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Go back and read your own posts. It's all there. "Wild speculation" is a good description for it.


 Since you're the one singling me out for promises not kept, the burden is on you to find the quotes and seek a follow-up. I'll not do your work for you, thank you very much.



> I've seen the list - pages and pages of obscure programs most people aren't going to waste their time watching. No HD, no network shows, a handful of movies in SD.


Again, I have no control over what DIRECTV offers, or what its partners offer. I also can't be responsible that of the hundreds and hundreds of current offerings, not one suits your fancy.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

*Drew2k *& *rcoleman111*

Please take it to PM if you feel you need to keep this up as it doesn't help the forum or this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> *Drew2k *& *rcoleman111*
> 
> Please take it to PM if you feel you need to keep this up as it doesn't help the forum or this thread. Thank you.


Are you going to make me roll my eyes at you , too, VOS? 

I believe my last *two* (and only two) posts are completely reasonable for public discussion, as what it comes down to is this: no one user here at DBSTalk is accountable for the content DIRECTV provides, and each user has their own tastes and may or may not be able to find something they like on DoD. It's like channel surfing ... hundreds of channels and you can't find something you want to watch.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

Been using DOD for over a month now. 

In a word "useless".

Crappy content and NO HD. 

Personally I would have voted Dual buffers LONG before 10 minutes of time went into this.

If they plan on rolling out a lot of HD, we would probably use it. 

After the Comcrap "we have over 200 HD ""shows"" at a time" I was hoping DiretcTV would upload a couple of hundred HD shows and they could say on DirectTV we have hundreds.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

wavemaster said:


> Been using DOD for over a month now.
> 
> In a word "useless".
> 
> ...


You have to remember it is only in the Beta (test) mode currently. The content is there only for testing, I am sure once it goes live you will see more content.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

wavemaster said:


> Crappy content and NO HD.


Agree with the new HD, would be nice if they put a couple out there. As for crappy content, I've always been able to find something to download, be it just a music video I haven't see for years or a movie that doesn't get much airplay anymore. Discussions about content and picture quality are almost usless since they're just based on opinion of the person making the comment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Since you're the one singling me out for promises not kept, the burden is on you to find the quotes and seek a follow-up. I'll not do your work for you, thank you very much.


Roll your eyes as much as you want; it doesn't change the fact that you were one of the major offenders in making overblown claims about DirecTV's VOD. The posts are there and anyone who does a search on "Drew2k" can read them.



Drew2k said:


> Again, I have no control over what DIRECTV offers, or what its partners offer. I also can't be responsible that of the hundreds and hundreds of current offerings, not one suits your fancy.


You claimed there would be thousands of offerings, not just hundreds. You said there would be a vast library of movies, which there isn't. I was able to scroll through the entire list in just a few minutes without finding anything of interest. It's nothing but a bunch of junk programming, and in SD to boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> *Drew2k *& *rcoleman111*
> 
> Please take it to PM if you feel you need to keep this up as it doesn't help the forum or this thread. Thank you.


It's a legitimate discussion of the subject of this thread. If you don't like the posts, don't read them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> ...each user has their own tastes and may or may not be able to find something they like on DoD. It's like channel surfing ... hundreds of channels and you can't find something you want to watch.


I find plenty to watch on the hundreds of channels DirecTV offers, but absolutely nothing on this lame VOD offering. I can see why they aren't offering any HD - it would take forever to download a single program. Wavemaster's post says it all: "crappy content and no HD".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> It's a legitimate discussion of the subject of this thread. If you don't like the posts, don't read them.


This has gone so far from a "discussion" that's it's just become consistently complaining.
If you don't like DOD, or the content, fine I think everybody here as gotten that idea a very long time ago.
Going after Drew2k or me isn't going to change what DirecTV does or doesn't do.
Do you know what "enough" is?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Since you're the one singling me out for promises not kept, the burden is on you to find the quotes and seek a follow-up.


Be careful what you ask for. Here is a small sampler of your comments:



Drew2k said:


> DirecTV's VOD is in tended to replace your local trip to Blockbuster or Hollywood Video, which coincidentally also do not carry the "entire universe of video", and provide some extras that the B&M stores can't, such as current shows that have not made it to DVD yet.


It's going to replace a trip to my local Blockbuster or Hollywood Video? Not even close. A handful of movies in SD. No "current shows", either.



Drew2k said:


> In your other posts you say that you can create your own VOD library by recording with your DVR. True - you can. Now what if you were planning to record one night to build your library and you had serious rain storms and lost satellite signal. Your program didn't record. If that same program is available on DirecTV's VOD, guess what? You can stil watch it!


...and since it isn't on DirecTV's VOD, guess what? You can't!



Drew2k said:


> With VOD you can invite guests over to have a movie night and you can offer not only the content you recorded locally on your DVR, but you can also offer them the entire library that DirecTV offers in their VOD collection.





Drew2k said:


> rcoleman ... DirecTV will be providing WAY more than 100 titles. I knew I had read this before, but it's good that there's a recent article backing this up, per the link twistedT provided:
> 
> I pulled this quote from the article. I don't know how many titles a B&M Blockbuster or Hollywood Video carry, but I would think that 2,000 movies PLUS on-demand copies of network and cable channels will certainly be enough incentive for a lot people to skip the drive and stay home to watch some VOD ...


I don't think there are even a hundred movies on DoD, let alone 2000. And none of them are HD. Why would I watch any SD movies when I already have more HD movies on my DVR than I have time to watch? And there aren't any network shows at all, even in SD.



Drew2k said:


> Where I think VOD will be cool is for premium channels like HBO and Showtime. On many cable systems, customers who pay for HBO subscriptions can access an entire library of VOD for HBO shows.
> 
> I had never seen HBO's Entourage until Season 3 started, and I loved it from the first episode I saw. If DirecTV had VOD when I first found Entourage, I could have caught up on the first two seasons "on demand".


...and since Entourage is nowhere to be found on DirecTV's VOD, you'll have to get those first two seasons from Blockbuster or Netflix.



Drew2k said:


> NOt necessarily "only" stuff that has been on TV. Depending on who DirecTV strikes contracts with, some content may make it to VOD before it makes it to "regular" TV, just like you can watch movies in hotels before they're out on DVD and premium channels like HBO.


And maybe the next "Spiderman" movie will show up on my TV before it even hits theatres, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess it's time for me to go down to my local Video rental store and find all these new HD-DVD or Bluray disks and then go out and buy a player for them.
There must be thousands of titles there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This has gone so far from a "discussion" that's it's just become consistently complaining.
> If you don't like DOD, or the content, fine I think everybody here as gotten that idea a very long time ago.
> Going after Drew2k or me isn't going to change what DirecTV does or doesn't do.
> Do you know what "enough" is?


Just stating facts, not "going after" anyone. If you only want to read comments you agree with, then why not follow your own advice - use PM to exchange messages with Drew2k. You can heap as much praise as you like on DoD with no one to disagree with you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Just stating facts, not "going after" anyone. If you only want to read comments you agree with, then why not follow your own advice - use PM to exchange messages with Drew2k. You can heap as much praise as you like on DoD with no one to disagree with you.


You seem to miss the point [again].
Don't put words in my mouth either.
Where have I "praised" VOD?
It is what it is. 
It is Beta and going through development.
If you don't have a good sustained 3Mb/s connection, then it's more like Video on Request.
Is any feature going to be used by everybody?
The option is the point, for those that want to use it.
Some people like dancing with stars, some like deal or no deal.
You won't find me ever watching either, but they are there for those that want to.
Do you see anywhere that VOD is costing you something, where you're paying for a service that you're not getting?
That would be worth complaining about as much as you seem to be over something you don't like.
While it is your right to post your opinion, there is a point when you go beyond this and then it just [as this has] becomes a bashing of a feature or other members trying to help out with some information. You may not agree and [again] can say so, but please there is a limit to everyone's patiences/tollerance. 
Please move on and let others post their thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> You seem to miss the point [again].





veryoldschool said:


> While it is your right to post your opinion, there is a point when you go beyond this and then it just [as this has] becomes a bashing of a feature or other members trying to help out with some information. You may not agree and [again] can say so, but please there is a limit to everyone's patiences/tollerance.
> Please move on and let others post their thoughts.


I'd say you're the one who misses the point. This thread is a discussion of DirecTV VOD and your problem seems to be that you don't like what I'm saying. Stating facts about a product doesn't constitute "bashing", and neither does pointing to outlandish predictions that didn't come to pass.

Nothing I've written is preventing anyone else from posting their own thoughts, so maybe you're the one who needs to move on. If you don't have the "patience or tolerance" to read comments you don't agree with, then I suggest you ignore my posts. No one is forcing you to read them, and no one is preventing you from posting your own opinions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Some people like dancing with stars, some like deal or no deal.
> You won't find me ever watching either, but they are there for those that want to.


No, they're not. If you are referring to the network shows "Dancing with the Stars" and "Deal or No Deal", you won't find those shows in DirecTV's VOD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Be careful what you ask for. Here is a small sampler of your comments:
> 
> It's going to replace a trip to my local Blockbuster or Hollywood Video? Not even close. A handful of movies in SD. No "current shows", either.
> 
> ...and since it isn't on DirecTV's VOD, guess what? You can't!


Thanks for providing the quotes with links. The first three quotes of mine you posted come from a single post of mine in a thread entitled "VOD on the radar?", which I made prior to VoD being released in test format to us. *I'm perfectly content with the answers I provided and stand by them.* By providing the quotes and links, you have just reinforced to me that you have had a beef with VoD even before it became available.



> I don't think there are even a hundred movies on DoD, let alone 2000.


Then I'm going to guess you can't count or you haven't really tried to use DoD yet! 

I just chose MOVIES > ALL from the DoD main screen, and it took over 40 presses of PG-DN to make it through the entire list of movies. That translates to approximately 325 movies currently available through DoD.

By the way, I also chose ALL from the DoD main screen, and it was 59 presses to get from the first item to a screen showing titles starting with the letter "C". That's at least 500 titles. If we extrapolate that since A&B are about 500 titles, with 24 letters left, well, there are likely well over 8,000 titles currently available. I'm not going to take the time to actually page through the list, because there are way to many titles!

I'd say this is pretty good for a VOD service still in beta that currently doesn't have broadcast networks nor premium channels available on demand.



> And none of them are HD. Why would I watch any SD movies when I already have more HD movies on my DVR than I have time to watch? And there aren't any network shows at all, even in SD.


It's BETA. 
It's BETA. 
It's BETA.

In other words, *it's not done yet*. Did you complain on Thanksgiving that you couldn't eat the turkey yet while it was still cooking in the oven? 

This is a little different in that you can actually *use* DoD while DIRECTV continues to work on it, but you seem to be predisposed to not liking DoD, so you just may never be happy.



> ...and since Entourage is nowhere to be found on DirecTV's VOD, you'll have to get those first two seasons from Blockbuster or Netflix.
> 
> And maybe the next "Spiderman" movie will show up on my TV before it even hits theatres, but I wouldn't bet on it.


Here you were responding to a post of mine from a thread entitled "Why is VOD so important?", where I was clearly stating why I *want* VOD. In other words, I'm expressing my desires.

I'm glad you found those quotes and posted the links, but I'm shocked you think I need to be accountable to you for those quotes. I don't work for DIRECTV, I'm just a satisfied consumer. I was eager to have VoD, I now have it, and I know DIRECTV is still working on it.

I'm sure DIRECTV is still securing contracts with the premium providers and networks. I'm sure there will be an expansion of HD products. DIRECTV wants to offer everything the cable companies offer, and they won't stop until they offer MORE than the cable companies offer.

You just don't seem to recognize that DIRECTV is still working on VOD. I ended that post in the other thread with, "I say wait to see what DirecTV offers before dismissing VOD." I guess you've decided that you've had enough. Fine with me. You don't like it? Don't use it. End of discussion.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> No, they're not. If you are referring to the network shows "Dancing with the Stars" and "Deal or No Deal", you won't find those shows in DirecTV's VOD.


Again I didn't say those two shows were on VOD did I? 
I used them as a example of how people have different interests [yes, network shows, as I needed to use something most would know about].

Let me ask you: What is your real point or agenda here now?
You don't like VOD. We all get it.

I couldn't find anything to watch on TV last night after my last post here.
Guess what? I found something that was entertaining on VOD. Clicked on it. Let it start downloading and a min or two later started watching the movie, right to the end.


----------



## badmonkey (Nov 18, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Again I didn't say those two shows were on VOD did I?
> I used them as a example of how people have different interests [yes, network shows, as I needed to use something most would know about].
> 
> Let me ask you: What is your real point or agenda here now?
> ...


I couldn't agree more! While I think DirecTV needs to work on getting the major networks on DoD, for now, I'm quite happy with the selection. Especially considering it is still considered beta!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Then I'm going to guess you can't count or you haven't really tried to use DoD yet!
> .
> .
> .
> You just don't seem to recognize that DIRECTV is still working on VOD. I ended that post in the other thread with, "I say wait to see what DirecTV offers before dismissing VOD." I guess you've decided that you've had enough. Fine with me. You don't like it? Don't use it. End of discussion.


I scrolled through the entire list of titles in just a few minutes. That doesn't translate into thousands of titles and it certainly doesn't replace a trip to Blockbuster or Netflix, which is what you stated in one of your posts. There's no HD, no network shows, none of the stuff you were expecting. Maybe it will all magically appear when the word "beta" comes down, maybe it won't. I asked a simple question - where's all that great content you said we would be getting? It's obvious you don't have an answer for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Again I didn't say those two shows were on VOD did I?
> I used them as a example of how people have different interests [yes, network shows, as I needed to use something most would know about].


Here's what you said:



veryoldschool said:


> Some people like dancing with stars, some like deal or no deal.
> You won't find me ever watching either, but *they are there for those that want to*.


It looks to me like you are saying "they are there". Citing something that isn't available on VOD as an example of what _is_ there doesn't exactly make your case.



veryoldschool said:


> Let me ask you: What is your real point or agenda here now?
> You don't like VOD. We all get it.


My "agenda" is the same as anyone else posting in a thread titled "DirecTV Video on Demand - Discussion" - a discussion of DirecTV Video on Demand. You don't like what I'm saying. I get that.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Both sides of the argument have been stated and restated. We know what the positions are. Isn't it time to move on and get back on topic?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> Isn't it time to move on and get back on topic?


The argument is pretty much on topic, but it is time to move on. It's clearly not going anywhere.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> It looks to me like you are saying "they are there". Citing something that isn't available on VOD as an example of what _is_ there doesn't exactly make your case.


"There" was in reference to "aired" TV network shows. "There" for users to watch even though some users may not want to.
"VOD" is "there" for users to use if they "want to".
You seemed to have "skipped over" my question asking you if you are paying for something you're not getting.
Since you're not, "your agenda" seems to be bashing VOD and anybody that seems to find some use for it." 
Constructive discussion, exchanging information and ideas is great.
I find you're now [and for sometime] doing none of this.
You are just bashing anybody that posts anything contrary to you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> Both sides of the argument have been stated and restated. We know what the positions are. Isn't it time to move on and get back on topic?


Sounds like post #356
Hummm, I wonder what the common denominator is?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like post #356
> Hummm, I wonder what the common denominator is?


No idea.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen...

The purpose of this thread was to discuss On Demand before its rollout. Since it is now available nationally to HR20 users, I am closing it, and ask that new discussions take place in the On Demand subforum in the programming forum. 

Please feel free to start a discussion on any aspect of On Demand there.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

And .. to add to Stuart's comments .. let's try to play nice ..

Thank you all.


----------

